# The Saga of Lucius Victorium Gnaeus (A pogre storyhour) Episode Fifteen



## pogre (May 17, 2017)

It has been a very long time since I have _played_ in a campaign. I'm nearly always on the other side of the screen. Last fall, an acquaintance of mine invited me to play in a 5th edition D&D campaign. I knew the other players, but had never played a game with them. I thought I would give it a try. At worst, I figured I could chalk it up as an experience that confirmed my view my natural position at the table was as a DM.

The Dungeon Master, Erik, proved very capable and I have enjoyed playing the game very much. The campaign is set in Greyhawk, which despite my long time playing, I did not know much about. Erik reassured me that no knowledge was necessary and that he would not really be following a lot of the Greyhawk material anyway. To me, this is the right approach with a published campaign - use what you want and make it your own. My ignorance of the setting has not been much of a hindrance thus far.

I decided I was going to try my very best to be a player I would want at my table. I sought to add to the game in a fun way and be open to new ideas and new ways of doing things. I wanted to create a character that would provide the DM with tons of story hooks, if he were so inclined. I also made the decision to be human and take the cleric class. Thus was born Lucius Victorium Gnaeus cleric of Kord. I knew we were moving in a predominately human society and most people don't want to play the cleric, but it is a class I enjoy quite a bit.

I hope the other players will comment and add background information or even their own perspectives on the campaign. By the way, our dungeon master has several offerings on Dungeon Masters Guild: Erik Hawley's DMG Offerings. I can vouch for the gladiatorial school as a very fun location. I have no monetary stake in Erik's works, but fully expect a kickback in the form of XP!

As I am playing a character in this campaign, the story is told entirely from his perspective. Lucius is the son of a minor noble house, he can be aloof, and is certainly arrogant at times.


----------



## pogre (May 17, 2017)

_The Saga of Lucius Victorium Gnaeus_

*Episode One*
How was it that I had landed in this cesspit of a provincial jail reduced to pining for open air and something to eat aside from the daily ration of watery gruel and the occasional chance cricket or roach?

Forgive me. Recalling those mean circumstances I found myself in, my manners have slipped: I am Lucius Victoriam Gnaeus of House Gnaeus - subhouse of Darmen, third son of Gaius Lucius Gnaeus heir to Baron Gaius Peraxis Gnaeus and priest of Kord and great adventurer! However, no one knows any of that now…

My companion, (a fickle creature of some strange feline race), and I had traversed nearly the entire continent only to land in this abysmal place. I could not believe this would be my end. I am destined for greater things - curse my chaotic companion and his unpredictable ways. Still, I knew even in those dire circumstances my natural abilities and faith in Kord would permit me to persevere!

A few days after being arrested and thrown into this place we were served a hearty stew, which I greedily devoured for sustenance. That was the last thing I remember of that horrid place.

*****Darkness****

I have no idea how long I was unconscious. That “luxurious” meal I had consumed had been drugged. My head was full of fog and I had the slight sense of spinning. I could feel the cool of a stone or perhaps tile floor beneath me. I opened my eyes and in the half light streaming in I could see I had been transported to an entirely new location. Before I could really clear my vision, I immediately noticed this locale had a considerably less offensive odor. 

In the half-light I pushed myself upright and immediately perceived I was not alone. In this very solidly built cell, slumbering on a mat of straw was an enormous fellow. He had wild hair and a beard to match and was very tall and broad. Frankly, his appearance was intimidating though he slept like a babe. The light began to increase as it became clear the sun was rising outside of this place and began to stream in through a high, tiny barred window.

I could also see that my heavily barred cell was one of many in this chamber. Throughout the several cells were various folks, some humans and other races. Across the chamber was another line of cells that held some foul looking goblins. I suppose it was their presence that tainted the air slightly, because the chamber was very clean otherwise. Even the straw in the various cells appeared unsoiled.

I quietly took a few moments to say my prayers to Kord, clutching a simple holy symbol that for some reason I had been permitted to keep.

I watched through the bars as another prisoner shook himself awake. He was huge fellow too and even in the morning light I could see he was a half-breed orc. The creature shook his head a couple of times, assessed the situation, and to my amazement dashed across his cell and threw himself against the cell door. The crash was terrific. Immediately all in our little prison were awoken. The half-breed orc seemed none the worse for wear, but had made no impression on the stout barred door. He did incur the wrath of an unseen guard, who cursed loudly and ordered all to be quiet.

As my cellmate woke I engaged him in a brief conversation and learned he was from the north. He and his brother had been arrested for fighting and later were drugged and brought to this place. Naturally, the poor soul was as lost to the meaning of all of this as I was. 

The first guard came in and he was an imposing figure. He had a gladius on his hip, and wore a baldric with five silver coins sewn into the front in intervals. If he possessed a puglio, it was concealed. His limbs were protected with manicas and greaves.  He informed us we would be fed and then introduced to Crixus. He would answer no further queries from the prisoners.

The half-breed orc commenced stripping all of his scant clothes off his body in some bizarre rite or protest to his condition. I had overheard his name as Thock. In his state of undress, it was abundantly clear that he was a male. Even in his nudity, he appeared capable of defending himself with great aplomb!

When the meal came in it was a porridge, but a rich dish compared to my recent fare and a generous portion too. The food was dished up by a portly halfling accompanied by a pair of guards, both wearing these unusual baldrics. As the diminutive server handed me my portion I thanked him. The halfling seemed genuinely surprised and stuttered, “You’re welcome,” in a low voice back to me. As I watched the halfling continue to apportion this fine repast to my fellow prisoners he would occasionally glance back at me, and noticing my gaze, would politely nod in my direction.

Here was an opportunity I thought. Either the halfling was so unaccustomed to true manners in such a place or he was attracted to me, or perhaps both. In either case I sensed I may have earned an ally here. How valuable an ally I would learn later.

I may as well mention, my long time travelling companion, the feline-like creature was here as well in a separate cell. I had saved the creature from slavery - much to my regret many times in the past and undoubtedly many more times in the future. Still, it was pleasant enough to see a familiar face.

Following the meal we were led into a large courtyard with numerous warriors scattered around a large dirt covered ring. There were many more warriors with the baldrics - some with one or two coins sewn in, but most with more. It came to me what had happened - I was in a Ludus, a gladiatorial school. I the noble son of House Gnaeus had been sold into slavery! I chanced a withering stare at my feline companion, for which I squarely blamed for my predicament. He was oblivious to my ire as usual.

There was another remarkable feature in the courtyard - a trapdoor, divided in the center and hinged on the outer edges. The door was perhaps ten feet across.

My attention was quickly captured by a stout warrior of middle age, but nonetheless looking very capable. He introduced himself as Crixus and confirmed my fears - we were to be trained as gladiators and if we won five mortal combats we could earn our freedom. Now, the baldrics and the silver coins sewn into those accessories made immediate sense. Crixus was flanked by four warriors who were to be our main trainers in the various arts of the arena and a lovely woman who I later learned was the wife of Crixus.

Crixus then inspected the prisoners, with apparent approval, until reaching the end of the line, where he found a slight man named Narder Bailey. The exchange was something along the lines of:

Crixus: What did you do before?

Narder: I was a kennelmaster, my Lord.

Crixus: My Lord? I am not a Lord. I am your master!

Narder: Yes master.

Crixus: Can you fight?

Narder: If I must master.

Crixus: Go arm yourself.

Crixus pointed at a large pile of wooden weapons and shields. Narder did as he was told and gingerly picked up a wooden gladius and a scutum. Crixus sauntered over and grabbed a wooden sword.

Crixus pointed his sword at Narder.

Crixus: Defend yourself.

Narder was shaking almost uncontrollably and held one shaky arm out with the gladius. Narder looked on the edge of tears. Crixus took a lackadaisical swipe towards Narder. Narder jumped a full five feet backwards.

Crixus: Defend yourself!

Crixus again took a half-hearted sword cut at Narder. Narder again leapt five feet backwards, tumbling on his rear. Narder jumped up and dusted himself off.

Crixus: That’s enough of this.

Crixus motioned at the large trapdoor and a warrior stepped forward with a key and unlocked the sizable portal. Two warriors roughly handled Narder directly in front of the exposed pit. 

Crixus: Now you have to defend yourself. No jumping back this time.

Crixus again swung his wooden sword and Narder again jumped back - directly into the open pit. There was a brief, echoing cry of surprise followed by the distinctive crunching sound of broken bones and thud of flesh.

Crixus turned and shrugged and threw his sword back towards the pile of weapons. “Who the hell bought him Lucilla?” Crixus asked the attractive woman. She responded with a quick glance up and shrugged her shoulders.

*****

Following the unfortunate demise of Narder, we were all instructed to choose weapons from the pile. I chose a shield and a stout piece of lumber fashioned into a long sword. Once so armed a group of goblins were led out to the courtyard. One of the trainers announced that we would all be matched against a goblin to prove our worthiness of training. We all were successful in defeating the goblins.

I feared that my outstanding combat skills and excellence in melee had so far outshone my fellow prisoners that I might be promoted directly to gladiator. Cursing my physical genius in conflict, I realized if my training were cut short I might not have the opportunity to escape this place. 

A few of the other prisoners had done nearly as well as I in the combats. The barbarian brothers had dispatched their foes with ease and another prisoner demonstrated solid fighting skills, but I was surprised by the ineptitude of Thock, the half-breed orc. Thock was an imposing figure, but once loosed in combat he was clearly incompetent. His swings were mighty, but the goblin effortlessly dodged them. It was even more shocking to see a couple of the goblin’s blows were taking a toll on Thock. Thock finally connected and put the goblin down, but the display was so sad I was embarrassed for him.

During my combat my halfling cook friend was watching furtively from the edge of the courtyard. I gave my erstwhile ally a subtle salute, which he returned in kind. As so often happens, the little person was enamoured with me.

Following our fights we were being escorted back to the cells. One of the guards motioned for me to come with him on a different path. Some of the other prisoners grumbled mightily about me being singled out. I was half expecting this: Invariably, my great skills and general excellence above the rest would land me an audience where I would be promoted before my companions. It is a price I often pay in life for my naturally superior physical and mental abilities. As we passed into a dim room, and my eyes adjusted, a rush of relief flooded into my body as I had been led into a bathing chamber. Instructions from the guard were unnecessary as I joyfully washed myself and soaked in the joys of a true bath. All too soon, I was summoned out of the bath and escorted back to my cell.

*****

Following a rest we were once again led out to the courtyard where it was announced we would undergo training. The pace of the training session was invigorating, but rigorous. When it was my turn with one of the trainers I asked him if Crixus ever let a gladiatorial slave buy their freedom. He replied explaining that one must win five combats. I replied that I might be able to deliver a substantial amount of money if Crixus might entertain such a proposal. Now, I knew perfectly well it was unlikely my estranged family would bail me out, and truth be told, I did not want them to. However, I needed time to think and find a way out of this mess.

My training partner contemplated what I had told him and then explained that the financial expert was actually the wife of Crixus, Lady Lucilla. Would she entertain such a proposal I inquired. I would not burden her with an audience I quickly explained, I just wanted to send her missive to explain my proposal. The trainer thought for a moment and then said he would send pen and paper to me for the message after training. Once again my charm and subtle manners had won the day.

*****

Following the training my fellow prisoners and I were separated into two groups by the trainers. Then Crixus appeared and announced the final test for our groups would be in the morning. The two groups would be pitted against each other in mortal combat to determine who would win their baldrics. My group consisted of myself, the feline creature, Shen, a half-elf who used a quarterstaff in combat, Thock, the near-blind, half-breed orc, and a seedy-looking elf. The other group had some decent members including the huge northern warriors, the highly skilled fighter and a couple of others. 

It was clear that the trainers had divided the group as evenly as possible given my overwhelming talents.However, what they had overlooked is that the contest was one-on-one combat. Clearly, I was going to win, but the rest of my group was going to have a rough time. I could see the fear in their eyes. I knew I had to save these people.

We headed back to the cells. This time it was just our “team” going back to the cells. I am not sure where they took the other warriors. Back at the cell we agreed we had to come up with a way to escape. Preferably we would make a break during dinner or when we were being transported between the locations. 

That night at dinner the halfling chef told us the best way out. He told us if we could figure out a way to dive down the pit in the central plaza the trainers would assume we had died. He also mentioned something about saving his sister and some gem, but I really did not pay much attention beyond the possibility of escape. Then, Shen piped up that he had a dweomer called “feather fall” that he could cast as we fell that would bring us down slowly and gently.

I quickly told my companions my plan. I would distract the regular gladiators and guards while the seedy-looking elf and my feline-like companion furtively left the room and went out to the courtyard and picked the lock of the pit and flung the doors open for our escape. I performed my part of the ploy perfectly ands soon had the guards and others in rapt attention with my tale of great riches. The feline creature and elf snuck out and after a few moments.

An alarm cry sounded from out on the courtyard and soon the elf and my feline-like companion returned. The guards in the dining room were brought to action and I had to make a decision. I bravely led the group running out into the courtyard, directed the pit doors to be opened, which the feline had failed to do. As our group was on the edge of the pit guards were coming at us from all directions. As they closed in, we jumped...

*****

As all five of us dropped into the pit plunging to certain doom, the half-elf invoked his spell and we floated gently down and landed on a pile of corpses, bones, and junks. 

Everyone kept absolutely still. We were about 400 feet below our pursuers and although they were out of earshot, we all played dead. After a few moments, the trapdoor above us slammed shut. I said a prayer and cast a light. We rummaged around the corpse/junk pile and found a few usable items. We also discovered we were not in a terminal pit, but instead an underground complex. There were four rough-hewn passages leading away from our landing spot.

Footprints and disturbed dust were found to lead down one of the passages and we quickly established a marching order. The feline convinced the group that he should lead a fair distance ahead of the party to scout. Having the feline lead the group armed with only a bag of sling bullets seemed foolish to me. I held my tongue though. Afterall, I hoped like a canary in a mine, tragedy might befall the feline first.

After a short distance there was a loud sound up ahead and the feline came rushing pell-mell back to the group. He explained that a large group was coming our way and described the sounds of their conversation. Someone explained it sounded like draconic. We all quickly took up defensive positions.

*****

The four kobolds wandered directly into our ambush. The fighting was fast and furious. The feline was struck a couple of times and was heavily wounded. The half-elf, Shen was proving invaluable as magical bolts sprung from his fingertips gutting one kobold and badly maiming another. Even the Half-orc Thock had some value in this combat as he knocked one of the humanoids out with a wooden weapon. The wounded kobold was quickly killed and its remaining companion ran away.

We secured the living Kobold with bindings and brought it back to consciousness. After a very one-sided parley, the Kobold agreed to show us the way out. He warned us that the Kobold warren he came from was an obstacle in our path. He proposed that if we killed the Kobold chief he could take over the tribe. If we allowed him to recruit warriors he would also make sure there were only about ten other Kobolds defending the lair. He also implored us not to kill the females and young.

I was trusting a half-orc, feline creature, an elf, and a half-elf with my life already. Why not trust a Kobold too? You undoubtedly are having great sympathy with my plight at this point. A warranted emotional reaction to be sure.

The Kobold led us to an area outside the domain of his warren. We were to wait a few hours as he led as many of the warriors away from the place as possible. Then after our rest we would launch our attack!


----------



## pogre (May 17, 2017)

The Saga of Lucius Victorium Gnaeus

*Episode Two*

Well rested, and completely at the mercy of the trustworthiness of a lowly kobold, our motley band readied ourselves for an assault on the kobold warren. It somehow seemed appropriate that we were engineering a coup that would result in the greatest coward in the whole kobold community being crowned.

As the appointed time neared for our assault I suggested a preliminary scouting and suggested that either my feline companion or the elf Elros run reconnaissance.

“I do have a name you know,” my feline companion responded to my suggestion.

“Oh yes, of course you do. I can reassure you my friend - ‘feline companion’ is a term of endearment,” I said.

“You don’t even know my name, do you?” my feline companion’s green eyes glared balefully at me in pure kitty disgust. 

“You are wrong in your indignity. We have travelled the continent. I saved you, by the grace of Kord, from slavers. We have shared time in bonds.” I was stalling.

“And, still, you do not know my name!” the rising quality of my feline companion’s voice was both abrasive and slightly alarming.

I searched my mind. Surely I had heard his name at one time. I was befuddled. Finally, it came to me! “Swamp Edge,” I pronounced proudly.

“No,” my feline companion snarled. “But, I admit you are closer than I expected - it is Edge.”

“Ah, perhaps Edgy or Elros or both can go quickly and furtively explore our target and report back?” I suggested for the second time.

“I’ll go,” Edgy replied. “And it is Edge.”

“Of course, a term of endearment, I reassure you,” I demurred. The truth was Edgy was a far more descriptive name for my fickle, feline companion. I quietly resolved to continue to use it.

I looked to Elros. The elf simply shrugged his shoulders. Perhaps he had surmised that Edgy was expendable. An evaluation I had to admit, I was not entirely at odds with.

Edgy slinked off into the darkness towards the warren.

*****

“He’s taking too long,” Thock complained. Edgy had been gone a number of minutes, and I admit, I was growing concerned too.

“Let’s give him two more minutes and then we will go in,” Shen the Half-Elf suggested. Thus agreed, we prepared our blind assault on the warren.

As we were just about ready to head in, Edgy came stumbling back towards us. He quickly reported that he had been undetected. Praise Kord! He also reported that he had gutted one of the guards. Naturally, he had not concealed the body and so we could brook no delay. He also reported a human was being held prisoner by the kobolds - aloft in a cage. 

A quick plan was formulated: Edgy and Elros would quickly move ahead of the group and take up positions flanking the chief’s building’s entrance. The rest of us would follow quickly with as much stealth as we could muster, and when hostilities broke out I would cast Light of Kord. 

That was the extent of our plan. I made several foolish assumptions as my companions nodded in accord with the scheme. I assumed we would try to lure the enemy out of the shack to face flanking assaults from the rogues. I assumed we would fight defensively and force the enemy to come to us, to avoid being overrun.

You know the old saying about what happens when you *assume *something…
In this case, Thock would be the “you/u” in this age-old truism.

*****

The rogues quickly moved ahead. I could see very little even with the numerous cooking fires that were spread around the enormous cavern we were entering. I did, however, hear the throaty growl and then ROAR of Thock and the pounding of feet as he charged ahead.

“Cast Light! Cast light!” Shen excitedly said. I did so and a radiant light announced our position to the entire cavern of ne'er do wells. I just managed to watch Thock crash into the crude stone building as the flanking rogues looked on in surprise. The din that quickly rose from the building was akin to a night soil cart crashing into a noble wedding. The rogues recovered from their initial shock and ducked into the building too.

Shen and I rushed forward to help. Our progress was arrested by a horrifying sight: two kobolds with wings were flying towards us toting heavy rocks. I shudder to think what unhappy mates created these abominable mutations. Let’s just say, I am willing to bet - the bat was the unwilling participant in this unnatural coupling. I called down a _Bolt of Kord_ on one of the flying monstrosities, but even encumbered, the nasty imp dodged the divine lance. Shen followed suit with his _Marvelous Missiles of Unerring Flight_ - one of the flying kobolds was struck down and crashed to the cavern floor.
The remaining airborne kobold dropped his slate and struck poor Shen directly atop his head! 

I weighed whether to cast another _Bolt of Kord_ at the creature, heal Shen, or attack the kobold which was coming towards me from the direction of the chief’s building. I resolved to save my companion and rushed over, and with the blessing of Kord, healed the half-elf. Shen winked his thanks and unleashed another set of_ Marvelous Missiles of Unerring Flight_ knocking down the other flying abomination. Elros had emerged from the building and struck down the kobold that was coming after me. 

Shen and I went forth into the building. The scene resembled an outer kitchen on butchering day. Blood and gore made the floor slick. Prostrate on the floor was the half-orc barbarian, Thock.  An orc appeared over him readying a killing blow.  A pair of female kobolds were whimpering in the shadows. Warrior kobolds, a hobgoblin, and an orc lay lifeless in the muck. The remaining orc tumbled down after being struck by Edgy from behind. Suddenly, the sound level lowered as the melee subsided.

I went over to administer healing to Thock, who was still breathing. The rest of the group began gathering weapons. Edgy proceeded out of the building and lowered the cage, which contained a human in plate. I rushed after my feline companion, concerned any social faux paus he might make might lose us a valuable ally. The gentleman was thanking Edgy profusely for his rescue when I arrived.

I quickly introduced myself and learned the man’s name was Calodar. He had an accent from the realm that I recognized, but could not quite place. Calodar explained that he had been captured by orcs and transported to the kobold warren. He was also in a hurry to gain his equipment back and marched toward the remaining building in the cavern to retrieve it. Edgy ran ahead of us and entered the shack. I stayed with the man so he could see his way. I asked him where he hailed from and replied that he was from Nurle. I had heard of it, and had a generally positive impression of the place.

We exchanged other pleasantries and explained in general terms why we were in this place. He said he was looking for an item and I said we were looking for a way out after being imprisoned. We left the explanations with these polite vagaries.

Calodar and I strode into the crude stone building and found Edgy rifling through a pair of packs. Calodar went to the far wall and hefted a mighty greatsword. Calodar placed the enormous sword in a back scabbard and  remarked, “There should be a bag of uncut gems in one of those packs.”

“I did not find any,” Edgy replied.

I highly suspected Edgy was lying, but said nothing. Afterall, Calodar had a generally favorable impression of the feline. No sense in ruining it prematurely. Edgy would invariably do so of his accord in time.

*****

Calodar was introduced quickly round to the rest of the group and it was agreed we would not wait for the return of our kobold conspirator. The kobold had upheld his first part of the bargain, no sense in waiting to find out if he would remain complicit. A quick discussion yielded that Calodar thought the item he was seeking lay in an orc encampment some travel distance away and the way out was through the encampment too. A joint venture was quickly called for and the stalwart group quickly set off into the dark tunnels.

Travelling some distance we came to a chasm bisecting our tunnel. There was a large wicker-style basket with four ropes attached to it lashed to our side of the chasm. 

“What was this for?” Shen inquired.

“Oh, when they brought me this way they had four flying kobolds lift me across in this basket,” Calodar explained.

This explanation astonished me on a number of levels. First was the matter-of-fact way Calodar explained his spanning of the gorge. It was like a farmer pointing to a mule to explain how he got to chapel - no big deal. Second, Calodar had completely failed to mention there was an enormous chasm, probably in the neighborhood of one hundred feet deep and twenty-five feet wide in our path. Had he mentioned this back in the kobold warren, we might have scrounged something to help us bridge this gap. I was starting to understand how this gent in plate was captured by orcs....

We agreed someone would take a long segment of rope, climb down the chasm, climb up the opposite side, and secure the rope on the opposing side. Edgy volunteered. No one objected. Edgy skillfully traversed the chasm and Elros quickly scooted across the gap as well. Next came the half-orc, barbarian Thock - two-thirds of the way across there was a SNAP and Thock was tumbling down. He whirled his arms and tried to gain purchase on the chasm wall with no success. Shen once again came to the rescue and cast _Fortuitously Falling of Featherly Descent_ and saved Thock. Thock eventually made his way back up climbing the chasm wall after numerous missteps and crashes. Repairs to the rope were made and the rest of the group made it across intact.

Edgy had been trying to get the group’s attention as he waved a collection of small white bones around. “Look at these!” he exclaimed. “Very strange, very strange,” he muttered.

Others in the group examined the bones carefully and did note that they were unusually clean and bright white. It was as though the bones had been placed in a mild acidic bath. I was alarmed as to what this portended. But, there was nothing for it - our path lay ahead.

*****
As had become our standard, Edgy worked the dark passage ahead of the group. After a short while we heard a muffled whine. We rushed ahead with light and saw Edgy stuck in a quivering mass of translucent jelly appearing very much like a fly in amber. This gurgling, undulating mass was heading towards us with our feline companion enveloped within. 

Edgy managed somehow to escape behind the square-shaped beast, but the beast kept slithering towards us. I wondered if its alien intelligence somehow knew it had us trapped by the chasm that was to our immediate rear. I called down a Greater Glorious Bolt of Kord down on the creature that not only caused tremendous damage to the beast, but made it much easier to see and attack with the glowing nimbus of light that surrounded it. 

I fully expected to hear the howl of an angry charge coming from Thock and his weapon digging into the jelly. Instead, Thock retrieved a javelin, that looked much like a river reed in his hand and tossed it at the creature. Thock was willing to charge an entire warren of kobolds, but threw a stick at a disadvantaged enemy! Trying to parse Thock’s system of combat strategy was clearly beyond me. 

Elros followed up Thock’s meager contribution with a sling bullet. 

I endeavored not to let this boon of Kord go without taking advantage of it. I hefted the battleaxe I had taken from the dead orcs in the warren and charged the beast. A mighty swing sent amoeba-like matter spraying the sides of the tunnel. My god’s will surged through me and I made another massive swing chunking pieces of the beast about. The beast seemed unstoppable and continued towards me.

With tentacle-like pods it reached for me. I jumped backwards. It reached for me again. And this time - I was enveloped. I was encased in this jelly-like substance and could feel an itching, burning sensation on my skin. Nevermind the fact I could not breathe at all. I admit I was feeling panicked. 

Then the calm of Kord came to me. I prayed fervently and quickly. Kord’s answer came immediately - in an instance the creature died and its jelly-like body fell away from me. I was saved by the grace of Kord! Someone later said a sling bullet from Elros had downed the beast, but those without faith often miss the miracle. 

A quick survey found several items of interest preserved in the creature. I was given a scroll case containing a prayer of a higher valence than my discipline. I endeavored to use it only in case of emergency.

We traveled a bit further and then made camp for the night. As I cleaned the orc hide armor I had taken from the warren the best I could I reflected on the day’s events. Kord’s abundant blessings on me were manifest in so many ways, and yet, my companions did not seem to have taken note. Then I realized, with great humility, I was sent by Kord as a beacon of hope and light for these folks. My example before Kord was the important thing - I was a living testament to my lord. Thus reassured of my divine mission, I sank into a peaceful sleep.


----------



## AriochQ (May 17, 2017)

A bit of filler from the DM...

The campaign is set in the Great Kingdom area of Greyhawk, with variations.  It is after the Greyhawk wars.  Ivid is still alive yet isolated in Rauxes (and insane) so the kingdoms essentially act independently.  The culture of the region is based on classic Rome.  Also, I run politically complex campaigns and tend toward fewer, deadlier, combats.

People of Interest:

PC's-
Lucius - Your narrator. A human noble whose family hails from Rel Astra.  Has a strained relationship with his father.
Edge - A tabaxi rogue shanghaied from the Amedio Jungle, forced to serve on a pirate ship. Eventually freed by Lucius.
Thock - A half-orc barbarian from the mountains in the north.
Shen- A half-elf sorcerer on the run after his master was arrested by authorities.

NPC's-
Filbert Huggybottom - Halfling chef at gladiator school.
Elros - Rogue who was imprisoned with party.
Calondar - Paladin found in silver mines while party escaped from gladiator school.
Cassius - Caravan Master with ties to the Scarlet Brotherhood
Balo Grim - Cambion Captain of the airship Grim's Folly
Molly Sprocket- Sister of Philbert


----------



## Airflo (May 17, 2017)

The exchange between Lucius and my character (the Tabaxi rogue "Swift Water's Edge", or "Edge") never happened in game, but could very well have, and is wonderful. I spend way too much time working on character details, and had been struggling for a few weeks trying to come up with a name that fit with the description of the Tabaxi culture presented in Volo's, and worked in our Greyhawk setting. The first meeting of this campaign i hadn't made up my mind, so the intro to this chapter is the inevitable result of my not having a name for the entire imprisonment segment.


----------



## pogre (May 17, 2017)

Despite my character, Lucius's, apparent ambivalence about Edgy the Tabaxi rogue, I did paint up a figure for him to use in the game. You can see pictures of it here:
Tabaxi figure pics.


----------



## Airflo (May 19, 2017)

Edge and Lucius couldn't be further apart in personality, but Lucius was honorable enough to free Edge from the pirates and now Edge owes him a great debt. Since he's died twice in the last week of game time, I'm thinking the debt might be paid. 

You did an amazing job on the figure, and I'll continue to use it until i paint my own (so that basically means it may be forever). It's professional quality, I'm duly impressed.


----------



## AriochQ (May 19, 2017)

Airflo said:


> Since he's died twice in the last week of game time, I'm thinking the debt might be paid.




I have heard it said that cats have 9 lives, I guess we will be finding out if it is true...


----------



## pogre (May 23, 2017)

The Saga of Lucius Victorium Gnaeus

*Episode Three*

The night before we were to assault the orc encampment passed by uneventfully - Thank Kord! The following morning I struck up a conversation with Calodar to learn more about what his goals were and any information we could glean about the orc lair. Calodar informed me that the orc lair was in a massive, old temple complex. The entrance on the other side of the temple complex led to the outside. The item he was seeking was some sort of magical gem in the eye socket of a statue in the complex. Calodar also sketched out a crude map of the parts of the temple he knew about. The sketch included a large sanctuary where the statue was located. It was in this chamber that Calodar had been captured. Judging by the number of passages and rooms between us and the sanctuary, and the fact the place had three dozen orcs, this looked to be a formidable task!

Calodar mentioned that he had not entered the orc lair alone. He had a companion named ominously, Faithless. Judging by his description, Faithless had some dark blood in her and was likely of the Tiefling race. He was cautiously optimistic that we could find and rescue his companion in addition to retrieving the gem. My main goal was to find a way out of these caverns, but Calodar had been true to his word and I did have a sense of obligation to the man.

*****

We approached a back secret entrance to the temple complex around mid-morning. Naturally, the time of day was pure guesswork on my part as I had not seen the sun in several days. Calodar knew about the entrance because the orcs had taken him this way when they delivered him up to the kobolds. I learned a few things about our companion Calodar - first, he was not overly bright; second, he was a man of steady faith; and third, he was trying to lead a resistance against a cruel overlord in his home nation. Apparently, this magical gem was the key to an undead horror that ruled over his home called an Animus. The magic of the gem could be used against this abomination. A righteous revolution for the people! Now, that was a cause I could get behind!

The secret door was locked. This was an unconventional lock with gems and lines and all other kinds of nonsense. Shen was delighted by the puzzle and quickly solved it giving us access. I appreciated his alacrity as it saved us from Thock’s solution of bashing the door down.

Edgy, our cat-like rogue, opened the door and scouted the passage beyond. He came back quickly and revealed that to the right was a sleeping group of orcs, but to the left he could see nor hear any occupants. Following Edgy’s lead, we all ventured out into the passage and headed left. We entered a chamber full of weapons and a bell with a clanger pull. Thock disabled the bell by mangling the clacker and we pushed on.

We next came to a common room with a cooking area and weapons. We opened a door and revealed another chamber, that was largely empty. However beyond the room was a short passage terminating in yet another room. The room further ahead was dimly illuminated by a blue-green light. Capturing our immediate attention though was a large orc relieving himself in a bucket in the far room. Edgy who was working ahead of the party charged the orc. With the combined effort of all the orc was killed, but sadly, not before it bellowed an alarm.

The barbarian, Thock, had blocked a door we had passed by using a javelin. Immediately beyond this chamber was a passage leading to the source of the blue-green illumination. There was a murky pool taking up most of that chamber and at the far end a glowing long sword on a mounted dais. Naturally, the impetuous Edgy immediately went into the pool room. When he entered the pool room, four bizarre, muddy sprites emerged from the liquid and began attacking him.

Shen unleashed a _Shen’s Suggestion of Slumbering_ spell on the muddy sprites and one fell back into the murky pool. Edgy concentrated on avoiding the muddy sprites’ attacks including one which spewed a torrent of mud at him. Meanwhile, we could hear the war bellows of orcs behind us and the SNAP of Thock’s javelin being split. The situation was not good. Ahead Edgy was trying to hold off a trio of these magical, flying mud creatures and we had a horde of orcs coming up from behind. We were surrounded by foes!

Calodar bravely and wisely went to the back of the chamber to take up a defensive position against the oncoming orc horde. Realizing that we had to limit the orcs’ frontage and attack avenues, I took up a position next to him blocking the way for the orcs. The rest of our companions took on the rest of the mud sprites. Shen remained in a position in the middle room where he could fling spells at both combats.

The orcs attacked! Shen knocked one of the orcs down with his _Suggestion of Slumbering_ spell. I quickly killed that orc. I was hit by a javelin, and now, in full battle fury, I lashed out at the humanoids with a battle axe I had taken from their brethren. Imbued by Kord with righteous fury I felled another orc. I was hit by another javelin. I was bleeding badly and I knew I was in trouble. I hit another orc and carried by the glory of Kord I felled it too. But, the orcs kept coming!

Sometime in this maelstrom of combat I heard an ear-splitting YOWL coming from behind us. I only learned later that Edgy, in the middle of a combat with a mud sprite, had grabbed the glowing long sword. Immediately upon grabbing the weapon his eye had popped out. His eye just popped out of his skull leaving a vacant socket. Edgy spent much of the rest of the combat searching for his eye in the muddy pool. Although, I acknowledge it is mean-spirited, I would have given three golds to see the look on his face when he realized his eye had just popped out of his skull!

I hacked another orc down and then an orcish battleaxe crashed down on me and my world went dark.

*****

I awoke. The sounds of melee still roared around me. Calodar had somehow healed me I surmised. My eyes adjusted to the dim light just in time to see Calodar fall. Resolved to save him, I raced up and with the divine power of Kord healed him to consciousness. The few remaining orcs were greatly discouraged by this demonstration of Kord’s deific power and began to flee. Thock immediately gutted one as it turned to run. The other orc, however, managed to break contact and flee. “He’ll warn the other orcs!” Shen cried and the chase was on!

We chased the orc all the way back to the original hall and with spells, sling bullets, and the one-eyed Edgy leading the way, we managed to knock down the last orc. As we panted for breath hoping collectively for a rest, a much larger orc appeared in the narrow hallway. This was the largest orc we had yet seen and its grizzled face bore an eye patch. It shouted something orcish at Edgy and charged. I later learned the orc had said something like, “Hey, that’s my sword!”

The big orc chopped Edgy down and Thock rushed in to save Edgy. The two orc-blooded foes exchanged terrible blows, while the rest of the group contributed with missile fire and spells. At one point, near death, Thock quaffed a magical potion and revivified by the potion, struck the orc down.

While no one was paying particular attention, the elf Elros picked up the magical longsword that Edgy had dropped. The elf threw the sword away from himself, screaming in horror. Thankfully, Elros did not became cyclopic during his encounter with the sword. Thock seeing the reaction of the elf, went back to his barbaric roots and swung his axe down on the sword trying to destroy it. Sparks flew from the metal on metal strike and the recently stabilized Edgy gave out a large groan. A deep wound appeared on the feline as though Thock had directly struck him.

“He is possessed by the demon sword!” I declared. 

A short debate followed and it was decided the group would retreat back into the caverns to camp, recover, and try to figure out what to do. The possessing sword would have to come with us, until we could figure out how to break its curse on Edgy. During the night, even in his very poor state of health, Edgy kept sliding towards the sword. Those on guard had to move the sword several times in the night to keep the slumbering feline from touching its foul metal.

An alerted tribe of orcs lay ahead and we were bringing a one-eyed, neurotic, possessed by a demon sword feline with us. There would be much to talk about in the morning...


----------



## AriochQ (May 24, 2017)

Some DM notes relating to Episode 3:
-I tend to run fewer, but deadlier, encounters in my games
-Faithless is a new player that was added to the group but took a couple of sessions to show up
-The gem in the eye socket statue is a homage to the AD&D Player's Handbook cover art
-Animus are a Greyhawk/Great Kingdom thing, you can think of them as "Lich Light", all the full Lich flavor with half the hit points!
-Never grab a glowing sword off an altar in an evil orc temple, unless you really like Gruumsh!


----------



## pogre (May 28, 2017)

*Episode Four by Shen*

*A Quick Note:* Regrettably, I was absent during a couple of hours of this session. The player who runs Shen bravely took up the pen and wrote this episode.

*Episode Four* (as noted by Shen, Sage of Rinloru):

Our initial encounter with the orcs left us beaten and bruised… and with a strange cursed sword that now had a direct association with the Tabaxi rogue, Edge, one of my newfound companions that I have begun to consider my friends.  The magical expertise required to create such an item is truly fascinating.  It is exactly this type of oddity that initially drew me in to the studies of spells and sorcery in the first place, and being that I am still young and a bit naïve, I find myself desiring to record my studies of this sword and the circumstances that led us here, so that I may later study these notes with a different perspective.  I recently discovered that another of my companions, the healer Lucius Victoriam Gnaeus, has already had such foresight and has created his own journal of events.  I will not duplicate his effort, except to add important details when he is unavailable.  

I awoke early in the morning to find that Edge had finally found his target—throughout the night he had been drawn to the demon-sword that had caused him such anguish recently. The connection between them was unusually striking, and even though we all worked to keep them apart during the night, it is obvious now that this bond (or perhaps “manacle”) was meant to be.

I don’t know if it was the influence of the sword, or the anticipation of looting treasure from the orcs (including the primary target of our endeavor here, the gems we have agreed to recover for Calodar, the human we had freed from the orc cages), but Edge was up and ready to get moving.  The previous day’s battle seemed to have taken its toll on Lucius and Thock, a half-orc warrior that thankfully has been our ally since our prison escape just a few days ago.  Thock and Lucius we sound asleep.  It seemed best to leave them be, in what appeared to be a relatively safe/hidden passage, while the rest of us (me, Calodar, and our elf companion, Elros) followed Edge as he ventured again into the orc hallways.  Lucius and Thock bore the brunt of much of the orc frontline attack, and certainly they deserved time to rest up and heal.  I have to admit that I was more than a bit worried about venturing on without them, but we could not leave Edge alone, especially since the orcs had now been alerted to our presence. 

Our plan was to sneak in, past the orcs, and investigate any open passages the might lead to the center temple, which according to Calodar’s sketches, contain a statue in which the gems are embedded. Unfortunately, our plans went awry, as plans sometimes do, when we were discovered by a lone orc patrolling the hallways shortly after we came back through the secret door.  We disposed of this creature, only to find another patrolling a short distance away.  This orc, too, found death quickly, but future events would not be so easy.  Two more orcs patrolled the next hallway; we felt like we must be getting close to the temple.  The battle was certainly more difficult, but Calodar ended it with a critical strike to the second after the rest of us killed the first.

We had a problem… not of the orc kind, but rather something much simpler – a locked door.  Edge showed his thieving skills by pulling out what appeared to be improvised lock picks.  He quickly made short work of the lock, and this allowed us entry into the temple area.  A brief glance past the door showed us a few noteworthy items… an altar, a statue, a staircase, and, of course, two guards.  These guards were much more intimidating than our previous watchers; they were bigger, wore plate mail, and carried greataxes (Orogs, as one in our group recognized).  Edge’s cunning was again on display as he carefully snuck in through the temple door, surely on his way to recover the prized gems.

Edge’s sword, it seems, had other plans for the tabaxi—an attack (attacking / battle seems to be the defining personality of this sword).  We immediately rushed in to assist our leader.  It became apparent fairly quickly that this was going to be very difficult for our small group.  We could only hope that Thock and Lucius would wake, discover our departure, and find the trail of death to the center temple.  My sleep spell proved useless in the battle; I had obviously underestimated the orogs.  We fought… and fought… and although I had not seen him earlier, I now discovered that Thock had indeed joined us (thanks the gods!).  

After a seriously wounded Edge sneaked a vicious blade into the side of one of the orogs, Thock saw fit to antagonize the creature, encouraging it to hit him instead.  This may have saved the Tabaxi's life, as the orog changed his attacks to target the half-orc.  Edge took the opportunity to escape combat and run toward the statue; he had discovered that its eye sockets contained the gems we were seeking.  I should take the time, now, to express how deeply impressed I am with my Tabaxi friend’s variety of skills.  He easily climbed to the top of the statue and pried out both of the gems, without damaging either.  

Elros, also heavily damaged, retreated from battle briefly and nabbed a few items from the altar.  Thock the Mighty charged into battle, raging… (Have you ever seen an enraged half-orc swinging a greataxe in the middle of battle?  It is truly awe-inspiring).  My magic missile and attacks from others took down one orog, but the other landed a massive hit to Thock.  Being at the center of attention, and having already absorbed most of the heavy battle blows, Thock appeared to stagger, as if he were going to fall.  But, at the last moment his orcish resilience seemed to kick in, allowing him to remain standing.  This allowed our group to finish off the remaining guard.  

“We need to get out of here!”  Lucius had arrived!  He informed us that he had been guarding the secret door, but he alone was not enough to hold off the orcs that were quickly approaching.  “Up the stairs,” yelled Calodar!  Not having much time to think, and realizing that this surely was our best option, we complied.  

After ascending the stairs, we could see daylight in the distance.  We ran, past another room with a pool, to the exit on the far side.  We made it outside and ran to the nearby hills and valleys as the orcs unskillfully hurled javelins at us (we easily dodged and escaped).  We stayed hidden as the orcs searched for us, but soon they retreated.

Studying the landscape, we discovered a small village far away, barely visible.  A river, perhaps an hour away, separated us from the village.  As we made our plans, to venture into the village and perhaps barter for food, shelter, clothing, and equipment, Calodar informed us that this is where we part ways.  He asked for one of the gems (apparently his god had informed him of which was the animus stone he was searching for), and Edge handed it over to him.  Calodar was returning to Knurl, and invited us to look for him at the Crystal Goblet Inn there if we were ever in search of adventure.

Elros remained with our party, and we all decided to follow-up with a separate mission—to help our chef friend (Filbert Huggybottom, from the prison) find his sister.  We were to meet him in the market on market day in the town of Ludunum.  Could the town we discovered be Ludunum?  Filbert’s sister was being held by a man named Balor Grim on something called an airship.  I’ll have to learn more about this; the technology and mechanism of propulsion must be fascinating!

As luck would have it, the town was indeed our destination.  However, we arrived at night, to a rather unfriendly (or perhaps just suspicious guard).  They allowed us inside only after seeing that we could provide for ourselves.  Having little money at this point (just a bag of gems that Edge had found), we stayed in the cheaper, market/bazaar district, at the Bizarre Inn.

That evening we made small talk at the bar and learned that “market day” was two days away. Thock also learned, to his embarrassment, and to the crowd’s amusement, that duergar barmaids are not to be trifled with, especially in an arm-wrestling match.   
We passed time the next day securing clothing, resources, and some simple weapons.  The townsfolk were bustling around the streets and the areas just outside the gates, setting up carts and welcoming the caravans that were beginning to arrive.  The primary route for many was between Ludunum and a town called Haven.  The noble cleric Lucius learned (he has a knack for extracting information) that Haven might also provide us answers to our questions about airships.  

Market Day.  It was an exciting time around town, with much activity among a variety of people (many different races and social classes).  Common agricultural and hand crafted goods were bountiful, but there were also stalls for the more unique needs… mystics and healers and such (I procured a much-needed crystal that will serve to focus my magic).  

Shortly before lunchtime, Filbert found us.  We learned more about the assignment he had for us.  Balor Grim, a cambion (strange human-fiend offspring), was holding his sister Molly on an airship called Grim’s Folly, but the airship has been relocated.  Its primary power source is a gem, which Filbert had stolen, but apparently the ship also contained smaller stones that allow for some minimal movement.  Filbert did not know exactly where the ship was, but it should be within about a day’s travel from Haven.  One of the ship’s mates, a boy called Lucas, has been seen buying supplies there.  Having worked on the Folly for some time, Filbert is able to give us a sketch of its layout and rooms.  
Lucius worked his magic again with the leader of one of the caravans.  He not only secured us passage to Haven, but also negotiated a deal for our services along the way.  The journey to Haven can be dangerous, especially for the merchant-types who might be carrying a vast amount of wealth.  Groups of bandits have been hassling them, and while they are often able to push back against the thieves, they do lose a wagon or two on occasion.  If we were to help guard the caravan and stop the bandits, they will pay us 2 gold pieces per day and allow us to keep whatever bandit-possessions we find.

So… on to Haven!


----------



## AriochQ (May 31, 2017)

Just a quick  comment, it is easy to forget that the party started with almost no equipment.  It wasn't until they got to Ludunum that they got some basic adventuring gear.  It made the early battles interesting!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pogre (May 31, 2017)

The Saga of Lucius Victorium Gnaeus

*Episode Five*

We finally met our friend Calodar’s long lost companion Faithless in the village. Calodar had sent us a note that she would be seeking us out in the village on trade day and wished to join our expedition. ‘Why not?’ I thought. Afterall, I knew most of these folks by virtue of a prison break alone - here was someone with a recommendation!

I must say Faithless was surprising. It was hard to imagine that Faithless had been the companion of Calodar. She clearly had the taint of demon blood and openly admitted she had a demon patron. She was a practicer of dark arts magic and it boggled my mind to consider she had accompanied our paladin friend. If Calodar saw something in her, I needed to at least give her a chance.

*****

The following morning we assembled in caravan square. The caravan square was little more than a dirt patch outside of the village walls. We quickly found Cassius, our caravan master, in pre-dawn glow and his six wagons loaded and ready to go. We spread out amongst the wagons and I took a seat next to the driver of the last wagon. My companion driver was also the caravan cook. We chatted amiably and I learned that he was a simple man with a real passion for the culinary arts. Once again, I found myself charming the cook.

The first day’s travel was uneventful. Actually, that’s an overstatement - the first day was tedious and boring. The wagon trail was merely a pair of ruts cut through the turf and wilderness. The scenery was largely open plains with a few rolling hills. A couple of hours before sunset the caravan came to a stop. I wondered if something was wrong with the lead wagon, but then I learned that we were to stop here for the evening. 

I hopped down from the wagon to go confer with my compatriots and Cassius came striding up to the group. “Come with me,” Cassius ordered. We hesitated, but Cassius strode into a nearby woods without comment or explanation. We all made haste to catch up with the wagon master.

“Should we be leaving the caravan unguarded?” Edgy asked.

I must admit, I was a bit shocked by this sagacious question from the fickle Tabaxi.

“It will be fine,” Cassius assured us. “The real trouble is at least a couple of days down the road.”

It was clear Cassius had been this way many times before and he went directly to a large tree. He moved some bark aside on the tree, revealing a secret cubby hole. Within the niche was a bell, which Cassius removed and shook vigorously sending its tone throughout the woods.

A short time later a human male started moving towards us. He was zig-zagging through the woods and making little hops and half moves as he gradually came toward us. His movement reminded me of a wounded rabbit trying to escape. He finally came face-to-face with Cassius and us and the two men exchanged a greeting. During the greeting they gave each other a strange salute.

“These are the ones you selected,” the man asked.

“Yes, I hired them on market day,” Cassius replied.

“Are you competent warriors?” the man asked us.

I was tempted to reply that we were competent thieves and that he should throw down that leather satchel he was carrying, but discretion curbed my potential outburst. We replied that we were competent and the man seemed satisfied.

He and Cassius exchanged satchels and the man gave Cassius a purse bulging with coins. “Make sure you kill those bandits,” he stated. Grabbing up his delivered satchel he left much the way he came - zig-zagging and hopping through the forest.

While we had learned that someone else was actually footing the bill for the protection of the caravan, not Cassius, the whole event created many more questions than it answered. Cassius rebuffed all of our inquiries as we made our way back to the caravan.

*****

The second day was also uneventful, save for a brief break for repairing a broken wheel.

*****

The third day Cassius warned us that it would be likely the bandits would attack. He suggested a Trojan Horse style plan wherein we would pile into a caravan wagon and feign a broken wheel and jump out when the bandits attacked. Sadly, I was forced to drive the wagon. Naturally, as a man of noble birth I had never driven a coach - let alone a wagon! However, ever the sacrificing soul, I realized I was the most qualified for this lowly job.

Mid-morning we encountered a barrier across the path, just as Cassius had expected. The caravan began making its way around the barrier. I carefully swerved our Trojan Horse away from the rest of the wagon line and then brought the wagon to a stop. Like moths to a flame, the bandits emerged from the surrounding hills and attacked!

I spied a huge humanoid that looked like it had a fair amount of ogre blood coursing through its veins. I charged the half-ogre with abandon calling on Kord to bring me victory. I hewed and hacked at the enormous creature, but it was like hacking at an oak with a dagger. Thankfully, Thock made his way to the melee and hacked the monster down. By now, I had suffered mightily from the half-ogre’s attacks and feared I might bleed out. Then out of the corner of my eye, I saw that our new companion Faithless had fallen.

I made my way toward Faithless and then a bolt shot from a crossbow hit me. With horror I realized that the bolt was poisoned and I too fell.

*****

Darkness.

*****

The rolling, jarring rhythm of a wagon began to wake me. I learned the bandits had been defeated and Edgy had rushed to save me from bleeding out. My life saved by the feline companion! Would my shame have no end! As I recovered I cast healing prayers on myself, Edgy, and Faithless.

We came into a small town with an inn. We were stopped short of the inn by a group of guards from the city of Haven. They asked about our travels and Cassius lied and stated the trip had been uneventful. The guards also said they were looking for people in a secret organization known as the Agents of the Scarlet Brotherhood. After reassurances from Cassius the guards allowed us to pass.

Following a restful night we made our way into the city of Haven after a short final leg of the journey. When we arrived in the city Cassius paid us and wished us well.

One of the first things I observed about the city of Haven that folks wandered around very well-armed. Guards, clad in black armor with a livery bearing a symbol of a Pan grasping a sword, seemed to be everywhere. This was certainly a rough and tumble place!

We found an amazing market on our way to an inn. We found a magic scroll shop and I got a quote from the wizened Gnome owner of 3,200 gold for a scroll of control weather that I possessed. Edgy asked if there was anyway we could make a trade with the scroll dealer to get the means of relieving him from the cursed orc sword he still carried.

We then went to the Mages College and found an expert to evaluate whether a Remove Curse would allow Edgy to separate from the cursed weapon. The expert mage cost us 100 gold coins, but we found out the weapon was a powerful, sacred item to the orcs and their temple in the city might do the prayer for free. We made our way quickly to the orc temple.

Eventually we met with an old, one-eyed, orc shaman who was immediately taken with the cursed sword. He not only removed the curse, but Edgy managed to get some magical armor in trade! Not worth an eye, but better than nothing!

This boon meant I could sell the scroll and add a great amount of wealth to the group’s loot. I purchased a suit of platemail, a shield, and a mighty warhammer. Finally, I felt like a worthy follower of Kord!

*****

While all of these side excursions proved highly worthwhile and profitable, we had not lost sight of the fact that we were in Haven for a specific task. We needed to trail a young man accompanied by a Bugbear who was tasked with getting supplies for the airship Grim’s Folly. Grim’s Folly was the airship that was holding our Halfling cook’s sister prisoner. We did not know exactly where the Grim’s Folly was, but we hoped the supply errand would lead us to it.

Tomorrow we go to Trade Island and begin our mission of shadowing.


----------



## AriochQ (Jun 5, 2017)

DM Note -

I tend to be pretty laid back about players missing sessions.  If a player isn't present, the PC generally follows behind at a safe distance taking no action.  They can be called upon to perform a critical function (a rogue picking a lock for instance), but otherwise do very little until the player returns.

In episode 4, we knew two players were going to arrive late, so the PC's slept in!  As it turned out, they arrived just in time to turn the tide of battle.  An accidental heroic entrance!


----------



## pogre (Jun 6, 2017)

The Saga of Lucius Victorium Gnaeus

Episode Six

The dawning sunlight flickered through the dirty inn window as I finished my early morning prayers to Kord. Truly I was blessed. Escaping from slavery with nothing but the shirt off of my back, I now had enough coin for food, shelter, and a fine set of armor and weapons. If I was truly a chosen of Kord, I knew greater challenges lay ahead. *Only through darkness can the Will shine.* I knew this was not a mere platitude, but soon my blessed deity Kord would demand more of me with the boons He had provided. *The strongest armor is true faith.*

The task before us was defined, but challenging. We had agreed to save the sister of a Halfling chef, Mr. Huggybottom (an unfortunate family name), from captivity. Ms. Huggybottom was being held on a great airship known as Grim’s Folly. Mr. Huggybottom had absconded with a great gem that was the primary propulsion magic of the airship. In revenge, and assumably to gain leverage over Mr. Huggybottom, the dastardly captain of the airship had kidnapped his sister.

One would assume such a rare and large artifact as an airship lacking main propulsion would be relatively easy to find. Yet, we were not precisely sure where the airship was. We did learn that the ship was near the city of Haven. We also knew it still had some limited mobility through its lesser maneuvering gems. Finally, we had learned that the ship’s cabin boy frequently came to Haven to buy supplies for the ship. The cabin boy’s identification would be made much simpler by his chosen companion, a bugbear. The task would thus be to follow the cabin boy and the bugbear back to the airship.

We had obtained a detailed diagram from Huggybottom of the airship’s layout. The airship was nothing akin to the floating spheres released at Needfest, this was a massive vehicle. We had some idea of a few locations where the hostage might be held on the ship, but nothing solid. Unfortunately, finding the airship might be the easiest part of our task!

*****

It occurred to me that we would need a way to follow the cabin boy after he had made his purchases at the market. In other words, we would need to hire or buy a boat. After inquiring about available boats from several locals they suggested with some visible contempt that perhaps we should try the boatyard. Patience for foreigners was not a particular strong suit for Haven residents, even during market times.

The shipyard was located, and after limiting haggling, a suitable long boat was purchased. The longboat, christened secretly by me as _Kord’s Divine Waverunner_, was deposited near numerous other boats at the end of the central market island. A short discussion ensued on whether the newly purchased conveyance required a guard, but observing all the rest of the nearby boats had made no such safeguards, we adjudged our craft safe for the nonce.

The search for the cabin boy and the bugbear on the island, crowded by trade traffic, began in earnest. I quickly determined that this market would be a very tough place for a pickpocket to make a living. Guards were seemingly everywhere. Even a lively debate between merchants and customers drew their immediate attention. This state affairs quickly nullified any notions of employing our “plan B” of kidnapping the cabin boy and forcing him to reveal the location of the airship.

The powerful magician, Shen and I pronounced that we would remain on the end of the island where the bulk goods were sold. We were confident someone seeking to restock an airship would largely spend their time there. Faithless and Thock would do laps around the island looking. Edgy, the cat of fugacious intent and wandering motives, would search in his own way, which at best could be described as distractedly.

Shen, the Elf-blooded, sharp-eyed illusionist, spied the pair first bartering with a merchant. After a quick word it was decided that Shen would keep track of our quarry and I would alert the others. I promptly found Thock and Faithless and directed them back to Shen. My remaining task of finding Edgy was akin to pushing a chain up a tree. Fortuitously, I found Edgy eyeing some market items with the malefic intent of committing a petty crime. I distracted him long enough to bring him back to the rest of the group.

The cabin boy was a sandy-haired youth with a bob in his step and a friendly countenance. No doubt his bargaining leverage was greatly enhanced by his companion. The bugbear exuded malice and was ugly even by the standards of that foul race. The bugbear was over seven feet tall and seemingly just as wide at the shoulders. His shambling gait and ease of lifting heavy boxes gave evidence of his tremendous strength. The pair loaded their small sloop with their numerous purchases and set sail on the river. Our crew scrambled to our beached longboat to give chase.

The straight river leading to the city of Haven was fairly easy to navigate but required arduous rowing. The strain of the rowing began to tell as we moved up the river. As those mighty waters bent back and forth like a colossal, liquid snake we were quickly losing sight of our sailing target. We rounded one bend in the river far from the city and just caught sight of the sailing ship going aloft. Many curses were sounded as we realized we were now tailing a flying vessel!

Quickly the longboat was rowed ashore as we kept an eye on the sloop floating over a wooded area away from us. Hasty efforts to conceal the rowboat with a bit of brush was made before we took off on foot following. Our only hope was that the sloop would not go far or we would surely lose it. To add to our difficulty we were now travelling on some rough ground through the woods. With heads craned high we tried to catch glimpses of the sloop through the trees’ canopy.

Occasionally, someone would go down and try to pop right back up to continue the pursuit. Then, someone tripped over a nest of ground hornets. We forged our way through that stinging cloud, weaving and slapping at the pests as we sprinted on. Thock managed to catch a glimpse of the sloop in the far distance and encouraged the exhausted group to redouble our efforts. Suddenly, I felt something large and leathery drop on my shoulders from above. As thick coils tried to wrap around my torso, I could tell I had been attacked by a massive snake. A scream from Faithless confirmed that there was not one snake attacking us, but two!

While most of the group struggled with the snakes, Thock continued his bounding chase of the sloop. As unnerving as the constrictor attacks were, the group actually made short work of the snakes and continued our hasty travel. Now we were chasing Thock and were hoping the big orc-blooded barbarian was keeping the sloop in sight. I noticed we were catching Thock and then realized he had actually stopped.

As we breathlessly caught up to Thock, he turned toward us and put a finger to his lips to indicate we should move quietly. Thock had reached the edge of the treeline of the woods and was walking cautiously in half circles looking up through the trees.

“Where is the sloop?” Faithless whispered.

“It disappeared,” Thock answered.

“You lost it?” Faithless asked.

“Yes, but it just disappeared,” Thock replied. He pointed at the wide expanse of sky beyond the treeline. “If it continued in this direction, I should be able to see it for a long way yet.”

“It’s invisible?” Shen queried.

“A possibility,” I offered. Now we were trying to chase a flying and invisible sloop - not good odds.

The Tabaxi offered to scale a nearby tree and see if he could tell where the sloop had gone. Scaling one of the taller trees, Edgy stumbled on what appeared to be a large anchor chain that reached up and disappeared in the sky. He came back and reported to the group. After a quick discussion we surmised the sloop had actually docked on the airship, which was enclosed in some sort of displacement field.

A cold camp was set up and we decided on a watch. The plan was in the late evening we would storm the airship and rescue the halfling’s sister.

“What if we have Edge shimmy up the chain and check things out first?” Shen suggested.

“I do not plan on doing any shaking style dances,” Edgy retorted.

“No, just shimmy up the chain - you know - climb it,” Shen replied.

“Oh, you mean have me SHINNY up the chain and scout around,” Edgy stated. “That, I will do.”

“Shinny?” Shen asked.

“Indeed,” the smirking cat replied.

Shen shook his shoulders and the plan was agreed to.

*****

That evening while I was on guard there was a large POP noise, almost explosive in nature. The rest of the group was startled awake and quickly inundated me with questions about what the noise was. I had no idea, but was fairly certain it had originated on the ground not far from our camp. A quick search yielded no source of the noise. The event was concerning, but remained a mystery.

*****

They say what makes man the wisest animal is his ability to learn from his past. THEY have never met our group. Once again we were trusting Edgy to go up and scout a situation and report back quickly to the group. This really is akin to sending a toddler to the pantry to fetch a broom - 20 minutes later you get up and go to the pantry to find the toddler eating from a wheel of cheese. That was about the level of focus we could expect the Tabaxi to have, and yet, here we were doing it again.

In preparation for Edgy’s scouting, Shen cast his _ineffable invisibility_ spell on him. We heard Edgy quickly scale the tree, climb the chain and was gone. Minutes went by, and then, a quarter of an hour went by.

“We need to go after him,” Shen suggested. It was agreed to with myself mumbling something about the predictable whimsy of our cat-like friend. One-by-one we slowly scaled the chain and made our way to the deck of a large ship.

*****

We had climbed aboard the craft in the aft section. We were not immediately confronted by its crew, nor did we have any indication Edgy was nearby.

“Mayhaps you should drop the dweomer so we can find Edgy?” I whispered to Shen.

“Guessing at Edge’s predilection of placing himself in dire circumstances, that might not be wise,” Shen answered.

I was forced to agree.

We carefully made our way around the edge of the back of the ship’s deck and could see a bugbear guard stationed in the structure above our place. If we moved further forward the beast would surely see us. Shen stepped forward and unleashed _Shen’s Suggestion of Slumbering_ spell and the bugbear fell with a THUD. Unfortunately, Shen’s arcane vocalizations alerted others and soon bugbears in various parts of the ship were bellowing in alarm!

A bugbear across the deck started towards our group and with a prayer the _Greater Glorious Bolt of Kord_ brought him down. Not far from where the bugbear was felled by the almighty righteousness of Kord Edgy appeared opening a door, attacked a bugbear, and then slammed the door. While Edgy avoided contact with the bugbears the rest of the party slew every one that crossed their path. The melee slowed down, but suddenly things took a turn for the worse.

Captain Grim, a cambion, appeared on the deck. *Strife is a Blessing under the will of Kord.* Without hesitation the group threw themselves at the cambion. Captain Grim realizing the danger of facing such a crowd retreated into the forecastle. Edgy was noticeably absent from the effort against the cambion. The combined efforts of the group was taking its toll on the Captain, and then suddenly, he disappeared.

“He planeshifted,” Shen announced disgustedly.

“What?” Thock asked.

“He is no longer in this world,” Shen replied.

There were still a few bugbears loose on the ship. As the group began mopping up the bugbears, we heard a female voice yelling. “Put me down!” the voice cried out. As the bugbears fell we watched as a petite, female gnome screamed at Edgy on the deck. Finally, Edgy set the gnome down and she sprinted away from him back into the forward structure.

*****

When the last bugbear fell the group congregated in the small cabin where Edgy had found the diminutive female. She introduced herself as Molly Sprocket, captive head mechanic of the ship. Then we learned she was Filbert Huggybottom’s sister, or more accurately, step-sister. 

“You would think he might mention his sister was a different race.” I sarcastically intoned.

“Well, it is rare for gnomes to be raised by halflings, but not unheard of,” Shen replied.

“She almost got me killed!” Edgy whined.

“You wouldn’t unhand me you flea-bitten beast,” Molly spat back.

“We should dump you right over the side!” Edgy exclaimed.

“Just you try, puffball,” Molly retorted.

Calmer heads prevailed and Molly was convinced to fly the ship back to meet with her brother. 
*The rescued will return to rescue the rescuer under the will of Kord.*

“We need to move right away before Grim can come back,” Molly said.

Jolted to action by the possible return of the cambion, we immediately set about getting the ship in motion. We escorted the gnome down to the ship's bowels and listened carefully to her instructions on how to crew the flying ship. I did notice a massive pedestal with a vacant indent, which undoubtedly was reserved for the gem Filbert had stolen. 

Finally, I noticed that Edgy was gone again. I set off to find him and eventually located the Tabaxi prone and unconscious in the captain’s quarters. I checked his signs to make sure he was still alive and after assuring myself that he was going to live ascertained he had set off a trap trying to open the ship’s treasure chest. I distributed the treasure amongst the group, while Edgy sulked - whether from the gnome’s insults or the loss of the ship’s fortune I could not be sure.

As we set sail across the land slowly moving along I finally relaxed and began going through my pack. There I found a sealed missive with the wax imprint of my father’s house. I gingerly opened the letter and learned of my family’s incredible misfortune. Through the maze-like politics of the noble families, my father had taken the fall and was imprisoned. My mother and sister had narrowly escaped, but were impoverished and barely surviving. The letter explained they had used their last coins to get a magician to deliver this message to me. I quickly realized what the loud pop had been when I was on watch at camp the previous evening. The letter closed with a pleading to come home and restore my family.

*****

I announced to my friends my predicament back home. Further, I related that following our reunification of the Huggybottoms I would be heading home to undo this injustice. My only request, that if possible, could we use the airship to speed my conveyance home. Kord answered my prayers and the group resoundingly affirmed that they would not only take me home, but offered to aid in any way they could. 

*Kord creates the Holy Nation where there was none before. Amen.*


----------



## Airflo (Jun 6, 2017)

I was greatly pleased at the inclusion of the "shinny/shimmy" discussion as a character interaction. After quizzing those around me in the following weeks I'm still the only one who seems to be familiar with the term "shinny". Strange.


----------



## AriochQ (Jun 7, 2017)

A ton happened during this session and the character dynamics really started to coalesce!


----------



## pogre (Jun 14, 2017)

The Saga of Lucius Victorium Gnaeus

Episode Seven

Floating on an airship was an odd sensation. It was nothing like my experiences on sea ships. Somehow the airship was more stable and the sensation was more akin to standing on springy, green grass. I tried to concentrate on the instructions I was being given. The Gnomish engineer Molly Sprocket was trying to give me a lesson in crewing this marvelous vessel. “...and don’t do that or you will make the whole thing instable.” Molly eyed me suspiciously. “Did you get all of that?” 

“I’m so sorry Molly. Would you mind saying it again?” I asked sheepishly. The little gal spoke in an amazing high staccato voice, which I found delightful, but also amazingly easy to fade into the background like a morning bird singing. 

“A little focus here Lucius!” she demanded.

“Of course, you have my undivided attention,” I replied. The truth was she was quite darling when she was frustrated. She reminded me of a cute little animal, scurrying and peeping about in search of its mother. She truly was a delight and…

“So that’s how the horizontal rudder works,” she stated. Her eyes narrowed at me. “Your undivided attention, remember!”

“Yes, yes of course,” I reassured her. “The horizontal rudder,” I repeated.

Molly’s exasperation was nearly palpable, and I honestly tried to focus. “At least you are trying to learn. That stupid cat won’t even listen to anything I say,” Molly said.

I smiled. “Well, have you ever known a trained cat? Perhaps if you offered Edgy food?”

“Edgy?” she asked.

“That’s my little nickname for him. It seems to fit,” I replied.

“I have other names for him,” Molly stated. I smiled and our lesson continued.

*****

I soon regretted not paying closer attention to my lessons with Molly. Sailing this airship with a skeleton crew of greenhorns was going to be tougher than I anticipated. We swayed up and down and back and forth making very little progress. We were much like a young boy trying to learn to walk on stilts - a couple of quick steps and then a fall.

Shen wandered across the deck and asked Molly, “Is the displacement field wearing off?”

“Yes, and it will soon be gone,” Molly confirmed.

“Can we reactivate it?” the Half-elf sorcerer asked.

“I doubt it very much. It was the result of a bargain Grim struck.”

“Grim was the Cambion who planeshifted away,” Shen remarked.

“Yep, and he was the captain. He summoned a demon and made a pact with him,” Molly said.

“How do you know?” Faithless asked. I had noticed the Tiefling making her way over to the conversation. She always seemed particularly interested in Captain Grim.

“He made me watch the summoning and negotiation. I guess he wanted me to see how powerful he was or something,” Molly said.

“That’s delicious,” Faithless quipped.

“What?” Molly exclaimed.

“Hey, just because the guy is our new number one enemy does not mean I cannot find him incredibly dreamy,” Faithless retorted. “Besides you have to admit seeing him summon that big, bad-boy demon and forcing him into a pact was pretty sexy!”

“What is wrong with you?” Molly exclaimed.

“What kind of demon was it Molly?” I asked.

Molly recovered enough to say she did not know anything about demons. However, she did note the big, ugly demon, was held in a pentagram, and Grim kept calling him ‘Uncle Balow.’

“We may have earned a very powerful enemy considering those connections,” Shen stated.

“I think I’m in love,” Faithless said and promptly skipped away from the conversation.

“Grim is dangerous,” Molly confirmed. “That’s why we have to keep this ship moving. Let’s get back to it.” Molly pointed at Faithless and asked, “Is she alright?”

I nodded and said, “Mostly.” I headed back to my station on the ship.

*****

“Hey. watch the second rope there. Get with it or get out of the way,” Lukas the cabin boy was yelling at me. “You want me to show you how to do it?”

I had endured all of the mouthing off I could take from this young boy. I motioned for him to come over. “So do you need me to show you how it’s done?” the boy asked in a highly condescending tone.

“No, I think I can figure it out. I was calling you over to get away from the aft of the ship,” I replied.

“Why’s that?”

“See that sleepy half-orc that just emerged from the rear cabins and is rubbing the sleep from his eyes?”

“Yeah, that’s Thock,” Lukas replied.

“Precisely. He just woke up and that means he is hungry.”

“We have lots of food. I bought a bunch in Haven,” Lukas cheerfully replied.

“Yes, well, Thock is rather fond of fresh flesh, particularly human flesh,” I whispered.

“He’s a cannibal!”

“He does not see it that way. His orcish blood sometimes boils to the top and you my friend are particularly young and fresh.”

“You think he might eat me?” Lukas had a sense of dread in his voice.

“He would regret it of course, but sometimes his base urges take over. It would be best to keep a low profile, especially when he is sleeping or has just woken up,” I advised the cabin boy.

Lukas nodded thoughtfully and slinked away. No more orders and obnoxious comments came from the cabin boy.

*****

“You are getting better at that,” Thock said looking over my shoulder.

“Thanks, I’m trying,” I replied. “I think we are finally making progress.”

“What’s with Lukas?” Thock asked.

“Why do you ask?”

“Every time I see him he runs the other way.”

“I told him you might eat him.”

Thock roared with laughter. “Too stringy.”

“Don’t tell him that!” I exclaimed. “It’s the only thing keeping the kid’s mouth shut.”

Thock slapped me on the back and moved on to the galley to get a bite to eat.

*****

Molly stopped by near the end of my shift and was pleased with my progress, only making gentle reminders to help me with my job. I was starting to get more confidence in helping steer the ship. Molly mentioned we were seeing more population as we continued on our trek. It was undoubtedly going to bring the ship more attention. Molly also shared that our craft was one of only seven airships left in the entire world. We chatted amiably for a bit longer. My shift finally finished and I headed to bed.

The second day we made even more progress. Everyone was doing better at steering the airship and the miles were flying by. The day was delightfully uneventful and almost relaxing. And why shouldn’t I feel relaxed? What could possibly threaten us while we were flying over 100 feet off the ground? I went to bed confident I would get another restful night of sleep. 

*****

A scream tore through the night air jarring me from my slumber. In my semi-conscious state I grabbed for my weapon and saw Shen dashing past my door. I ran after the Half-elf with my weapon at the ready. Shen ran out of the aft cabins with me on his tail. I saw Edgy emerging from the cabins too.

Then, I heard it. A beautiful sound that seemed to caress my very soul. A delightful song so enthralling I was drawn to its source. I saw Shen hesitate in front of me and quickly threw off the effects of the charming song. Shen and I had avoided the magical lure of this music, but it was clear Edgy had not. The Tabaxi was moving quickly towards the forward part of the vessel. 

Shen continued across the deck and skipped up the outer steps of the forecastle and I saw him unleash _Shen’s Marvelous Missiles of Unerring Flight_. I was at a disadvantage. It was not pitch dark, thanks to a half moon and little cloud cover, but I had no idea what the threat was. I only knew where Shen and Edgy were. Further, Edgy was under the influence of a magical song, and what very little willpower the Tabaxi normally possessed was tapped. I despaired momentarily at the whirlwind of chaos I was being swept up in. 
*From the chaos of man comes the order of divine Kord.*

Edgy came running past Shen. I witnessed the sorceror’s heroic effort to tackle the Tabaxi. Edgy managed to slip Shen’s grip and galloped forward to the front of the ship. It was then that I saw the enemy. Oh, but if mere words could describe this malformation of femininity! It possessed the torso of an unclad woman, but it’s face was a menacing sight with dark eyes and pointed teeth. It was from this dangerous maw that the song emitted. It’s legs were like a bird’s and terminated in very large, grasping talons. A pair of wings flapped from its back to keep this abomination aloft.

Now atop the forecastle fully, I could see there were at least three of these beasts. Thock, the mighty Half-orc, was slashing at the creatures with his mighty weapon. A flash of hellfire scorching one of the harpies told me that Faithless had joined the fray as well, although I could not see her. Edgy meanwhile was in full sprint heading towards the foul fowl when suddenly the Tabaxi pulled up short. Remarkably, somehow his will re-asserted itself and he broke the effect of the harpy’s song.

Suddenly, the airship precipitously dropped a few dozen feet! I struggled to maintain my balance. I wondered if the airship’s magical gems were somehow failing and we were in danger of crashing! I quickly realized the advantage the drop had given us. The harpies were caught off guard by the drop and cried out it in anger. They disappeared in the darkness for a moment. I heard Faithless call out that they were underneath the ship.

Thock went to his belly and leaned his torso out over the bow of the ship to try and see the beasts. Talons quickly locked on the barbarian and a pair of harpies were flapping madly to try and pull Thock from the deck. Faithless rushed over and cast her hellfire at one of the harpies. The spell hit home, but the wounded harpy was undeterred. The two harpies pulled Thock aloft away from the ship and then let him go. I watched as Thock plummeted into the darkness below. Enraged, I sent a _Bolt of Kord_ at one of the beasts. The harpy easily dodged the bolt. 
*
Rage has no place in battle, only the calm of Kord.*

Shen cast _Shen’s Thundering Shatter_ at a pair of the harpies. I heard the loud ringing and the pair of harpies dropped lifelessly from the sky. Edgy attacked one of the harpies and wounded it. I prayed for the _Great Spiritual Hammer of Kord_ and followed that up with a _Bolt of Kord_. The hammer missed, but the bolt did not, and another harpy fell lifeless from the night sky. Faithless poured hellfire on another harpy, and the singed avian creature and its companion flew off in retreat.

*****

Miraculously, Kord be praised, Thock survived the drop. We hauled him back aboard. I prayed for healing for the barbarian and he was soon feeling whole again. Molly Sprocket, our Gnomish engineer, emerged from the depths of the ship. She told us she had dropped the ship from the gem chamber and reassured us the ship was not in danger of falling from the sky.

We continued on our way. However, I would not allow my vigilance to slip again. Clearly, the harpies’ attack had been a message from Kord. 

*The complacent warrior is soon truly resting in peace.*

*****

The next couple of days passed uneventfully and we set the ship down on a small body of water not far from the village where we had promised to meet Philbert on Market Day. A group of us escorted Molly into the village to meet with Philbert. As we came into the village, the market was laid out much in the way we had seen before. It looked like even the same caravans were back. I recognized our former caravan master from our trip to Haven. He smiled and approached.

“Well met Lucius,” he said in greeting.

“Blessings of Kord,” I replied.

“How are your travels? Are you again seeking work?” he asked.

“Things are well Master Cassius. Kord has provided and I am not seeking work,” I replied.

“Good! Good, my friend! Have you heard rumors on the road?” Cassius asked.

“The road is paved with rumors Master Cassius,” I replied.

He gave a chuckle and a nod at this, but continued, “I have heard of a great flying ship in the area. Do you know anything of it?”

“I know a great deal of it,” I answered.

“Do tell brother Lucius,” Cassius said.

“Sadly, that would betray an honor-bound confidence. I can only confirm that it exists and is a wondrous craft,” I said.

“Well, I envy your knowledge, but admire your honor more. I wish you well Lucius.”

We grasped forearms quickly and took leave of each other’s company.

Molly asked me after the exchange with Cassius why I had not told the merchant more about the ship. I replied that I did not trust him. 

*****

We quickly found Filbert meandering through the market and the sibling reunion was touching and amusing. Following a loving embrace, Molly thoroughly dressed Filbert down for his actions and the danger he had placed her in. Filbert was contrite, but could not hide his joy at seeing his step-sister again. We moved into a more private location and settled into a conversation about our future plans.

We told Filbert we needed the main propulsion gem he had stolen and wanted him to join the crew as our cook. He readily agreed to join our crew, but admitted he did not have the gem, but that it was hidden nearby.

“Where is it?” Molly asked.

“In the graveyard,” Philbert whispered.

“Filbert! Why?” Molly’s tone was one of absolute exasperation.

“It is in a good spot. I slipped it into a commoner’s coffin. I know just where the grave is.”

We quickly agreed we would have to come back in the evening to dig up the grave. Filbert promised to pick up a few provisions and meet us at the ship later.

Shen had followed up a lead Filbert had given him about a possible new crew member. He had managed to hire a strapping youth from a farm named Marco. He had promised the young man the princely sum of six gold per month! Occasionally, my companions low breeding revealed itself. Everyone knows overpaying the help is just asking for trouble! The farm boy was grinning widely when I met him. Why wouldn’t he? An untrained servant making over a gold per week should be smiling! I suspected if we posted those rates in the village we would have had half the population on our ship!

*****

We returned to the ship and planned our night time foray into the graveyard. When the sun went down we headed back to the edge of the cemetery outside the village. Shen cast his _Ineffable Invisibility_ on Thock and me. When we reached the gravesite I cast_ Kord’s Blessed Silence_ on our location. Thus protected, we began digging and soon reached a plain wooden coffin. The spell and prayer kept us from being seen or heard, but it did not keep us from those charnel odors of a fresh grave. As the rot reached my nose I had to turn to the side and retch. After recovering from my brief illness we pulled the coffin from the hole.

The prayer causing silence had expired and Thock quickly noticed that there was some thing scratching inside the coffin. We motioned for the rest of the group to join us and I explained that there was probably an undead creature trapped in the coffin. Everyone took up ready positions as Thock prepared to open the coffin lid. I had my holy symbol of Kord out ready to force the creature from us.

Thock pried the lid open and a wretched undead creature climbed out. I immediately recognized this monstrosity as a ghast. I held forth my holy symbol and chanted, “Be gone! The Power of Kord compels you!” The ghast retreated before the mighty Will of Kord. As the vile ghast retreated away from us, Shen reached into the coffin and retrieved a massive gem. We decided quickly to leave the scene. “What about the ghast loose in the village?” Shen asked. “They buried it. They can deal with it,” Thock answered. We made haste away from the graveyard and returned to the ship.

On the walk back to the ship I wondered to myself if the villagers had known that they had buried a ghast. Another frightening thought occurred to me then - what if the magic of the propulsion gem was somehow responsible for this undead manifestation? I largely dismissed this possibility, but I would still keep it mind as we traveled under its power. 

*Fret not of possibilities and trust the Will of Kord.*

*****

The fortnight journey back to the lone heath bogs near Rel Astra was done largely at very high altitudes. Although I did not drop my guard, it was a relaxing journey. We set the ship down in the bogs near an isolated settlement where I suspected my sister and mother were hidden. Indeed, in short order, I was reunited with my kin. After a tearful reunion they apprised me of the situation in the city. 

My poor father was wrongly accused of treason against the city by our family’s rivals. What was a greater mystery to me was why the judge of the case, Lord Fabrece, might be inclined to rule against him. I knew of no grievance between our noble families and no close association between him and our rivals. What I needed was a connection and introduction to the judge so that I could ascertain what was afoot in this conspiracy.

My mother suggested that I seek out my old friend Tillius Cember. He was still a senator and had given what aid he could to our family during the crisis. Perhaps he could give me the introduction I sought. We spent the night in the bog and then planned to head to Rel Astra the following day.

*****

Rel Astra is a massive, diverse city. Its ruler is Drax. Drax is an animus - an undead construct of the Emperor, Ivid the Mad. As the Emperor has devolved more and more into his insanity - Drax and his city have become increasingly independent. Despite this, Rel Astra still remained a city married to its laws that emphasized gravitas and duty from its citizens. Needless to say, flying a ship directly into the city would be a bad idea.

We flew a circuitous route around the great port city and set our craft down in the sea. Once we reached a respectable distance from the docks we took one of the smaller crafts to the city docks. We wandered about the city for a while, and as dusk came upon the city, I led my companions to the villa of Senator Cember. 

When we reached the villa it was a bit late, but it was clear the senator was entertaining. There were all the signs of a classic Rel Astra noble party. The bedecked guards were greeting folks as they came in the doors with solemn nods. From within the villa we could hear the sounds of merriment and mirth. My companions and I hesitated. We were certainly not dressed for such a high gala. I resolved finally that we should push forward as time was of the essence.

The guards immediately stopped us. I took a direct approach telling them to inform the senator that his friend Lucius Gnaeus was here to see him. A look of recognition passed over one of the guard’s faces and he whispered something to the other guard. The guard departed and instructed us to wait at the entrance. In short order the guard returned and quickly ushered us inside.

“My friend!” Tillius greeted me warmly.

We exchanged a hug and he motioned at a table burdened with a banquet, “Tell your friends to eat and drink while you and I catch up.”

I thought Edgy’s remaining eye might come loose at this suggestion and he pounced on the banquet table inhaling the victuals. Tillius and I retired to a side room.

I informed Tillius of my plan to meet with Lord Fabrice and see if I could convince him of my father’s innocence. Tillius counseled against this, telling me that our family’s enemies had gained a great deal of fortune since I had left. In fact, our family was just one of several that they had ruined in their avarice. Unfortunately, Lord Fabrece was solidly in their pockets.

“What leverage can I gain over Fabrece if he is already corrupted?” I asked.

“You may remember that there was a cloud of suspicion over Lord Fabrece some time ago in a plot to overthrow Drax,” Tillius replied.

“I don’t remember that,” I admitted.

“Yes, he and a wizard were implicated in the plot. As the net was closing in on them, the wizard mysteriously disappeared and has not been seen since. Naturally, the conspiracy charges fell apart after that.”

“Lord Fabrece covered his tracks it would seem,” I said dejectedly.

“Not entirely, my friend,” Tillius said. “I happen to know there was some correspondence between the wizard and Lord Fabrece that must be terribly damning.”

“Why do you say that?” I asked.

“I learned through my connections that Lord Fabrece sponsored an expedition to invade the departed wizard’s tower to recover these missives. However, the group was unsuccessful and many died due to the tower’s protective wards,” Tillius stated.

“Serves them right,” I replied.

“I think you are missing my point - if you were to retrieve these letters - you would have great leverage indeed over Lord Fabrece. A favorable judgment for your father could be virtually guaranteed,” Tillius explained.

“Where is this tower?” I asked.

“I will have my guards escort you. One of them recognized you anyway. There’s no need to tip Lord Fabrece that you have returned,” Tillius said.

“Thank you so much Tillius. No matter what happens, I owe you a great deal!”

“That much is certain Lucius,” Tillius smiled. “Good luck my friend.”

Tillius ordered his guards to accompany us back to our ship, which obviously did not thrill the pair. After I managed to tear my companions away from the feasting table we made our way back through the city to the docks and back out to the ship. As we boarded the ship, Molly spying the pair of guards asked me, “Who are they? New crew?”

“No, it’s a long story, but the short of it is they are our guides for a raid on a wizard’s tower,” I answered. She raised an eyebrow in response, but said nothing.

I settled in for a short fitful night of rest.

*The signs of Kord’s guidance require faith.*


----------



## pogre (Jun 20, 2017)

*Episode Eight*

The Saga of Lucius Victorium Gnaeus

*Episode Eight*

We began the trek to the wizard’s tower led by Senator Cember’s guards. During our travels we learned the wizard’s tower was on the coast and served as kind of a reverse lighthouse. The magical aura of the tower drew ships into a reef and created a lot of wrecks. The wizard’s tower thus served as a defense measure for Rel Astra and some might be very upset if the tower were somehow disabled.

After traveling for a couple of hours a tower 185 pes high loomed ahead and there were numerous shipwrecks on the reef below the tower. A pulsating beam issued from the top level and it appeared much like a lighthouse. Thock wanted to explore the newer wrecks for loot. Naturally, I argued we should push into the tower to find the letters that might incriminate the judge in charge of my family’s trial. We compromised and did a cursory search of the ships and found little.

Despite our investigations we could find no entrances into the tall tower except the front door. We approached the door and could see that it was broken down. Clearly, the door had been destroyed by the first expedition that failed to penetrate the defenses of the tower. Shen stepped inside the tower’s door and shot cantrips down both corridors. Convinced there were no immediate threats, Thock led the way into the cramped corridors.

The lower level of the tower was a maze of tight corridors. Some distance in, we were attacked by a wraith. Thock took a fair amount of damage from it, but a single attack from the wraith sent our accompanying guards from the city running. We eventually got the undead to appear in a little wider spot and it was dispatched.

We continued to explore the ground level and found that all paths terminated in a large central octagonal chamber. The trouble was there was no obvious signs of an egress. Thock went waltzing directly into the center of the chamber and there was a fiery explosion! The Half-orc had set off some protective runes and revealed another set of runes in a circle in the center. Thock had disappeared. Praying that this was a teleporting area and that Thock had set off the only trap in the area, I also stepped into the center of the room. Fortunately, I was right.

Soon the whole group had stepped onto the teleportation area and we found ourselves in a circular room. There was an interesting looking area on one side of the room that looked like a passage, but was actually sealed. There was something magical about the portal and there were three stone dials aligned vertically on it. The first dial was numbered from one to one hundred in increments of one, the second had numbers from one to ten in increments of one, and the last one had numbers from 25 - 1000 in increments of 25. It appeared to be a magical combination lock and with so many possible combinations, we decided to move along to the spiral staircase in the center of the room leading down.

The spiral staircase led down to another circular room with two long tables covered in interesting items. As we stepped into the room we discovered very quickly that it was not unguarded. There was a POOF of smoke, the scent of sulfur, and the appearance of an alluring female with tiny little crown horns and bat wings sprouting from her back. She said in a voice so devastatingly enticing I nearly fell over, “I have been waiting for you a long time, Lucius!” Somewhere in my dim consciousness it registered that this was in no way a friendly or inviting greeting!
*Will comes from the heart that loves Kord, not the mind.*

The demoness flapped her wings and was quickly aloft. She made an obscenely lurid gesture at Thock, but somehow the Half-orc was not charmed. I assume that Shen had not yet recognized that we were fighting a demon, or was bedazzled by its sinister beauty, as he fired off  _Shen’s Scorching Rays_. Naturally, the succubus laughed off the fiery rays. I summoned _Greater Spiritual Hammer of Kord_ and smashed it into the foul demoness. She responded with a very hurt look and said, “Why do you strike me love? You know we belong together.” For a moment, the allure of this beast nearly had me, but blessed Kord empowered me to shake off her charm.

Thock managed to do a bit of damage to the Succubus, but by now her attentions were turned on Edgy. Those who consider cat creatures lucky have not met our Tabaxi. With a wink of her eye and a swish of her tail, Edgy was her thrall. Commanded by the demon, Edgy attacked Shen. Fortunately, Edgy’s attack was only half-hearted and Shen managed to avoid his sword. I smacked the villainess with the spiritual hammer, but Thock had a new melee target - Edgy!

Thock, looking to protect Shen, wrapped Edgy up in a mighty bear hug. The Tabaxi squirmed mightily, but could not escape from Thock. The succubus saw this and swooped down to passionately kiss the grappled Tabaxi. The life went completely out of Edgy and his limp corpse fell from Thock’s grip. Shen unleashed _Marvelous Missiles of Unerring Flight_ on the succubus and the demon fell. 

I went over to check on Edgy and realized he was truly dead. I announced as much to the group. Shen went over to the table with Thock and found a number of items. They found a magical long sword, which Thock claimed. A bejeweled short sword and a divine scroll. Looking over the scroll, I realized it was a resurrection prayer.
*Kord provides for those in need - never despair!*

With the strength of Kord, I managed to use the scroll to bring the breath of life back into Edgy. I was resting, with my back against a wall, and I saw Thock pull the head off the succubus corpse and hold it out to Edgy saying, “Give us a kiss!” The Half-orc made some smooching noises towards the Tabaxi. 

“If you were not holding me, she would never have killed me!” Edgy protested.

We all knew that was clearly erroneous, but not even Thock corrected him, because coming back from the Pale is enough to unbalance anyone. Shen offered Edgy the bejeweled short sword and some magical sling bullets, which he accepted.

I was nearly out of energy for prayers and Shen was also near tapping his magical reserve. However, we decided to press on and continue down the spiral stairs looking for a clue to the number-dials puzzle above. It would prove to be a foolish decision.

*****

Thock led the way down the stairs and emerged in another circular chamber. I immediately saw a strange, blue, floating ball of energy. The room was unnaturally cold and there was a soldier of some sort astride a horse frozen in a solid block of ice on the far side of the floor. The sphere moved towards us and seemed to be attacking. I summoned _Great Spiritual Hammer of Kord_ and hit it with no effect. This time Shen cast _Shen’s Scorching Rays_ and Faithless sent hellfire at the sphere, both of which had a noticeably damaging effect, Thock’s magical long sword passed directly through the sphere with no effect. Then, Edgy attacked with his newly acquired bejewelled short sword, The short sword passed through the sphere and as soon as it exited the presence of the sphere it shattered!

The blue sphere turned its attention on the weaponless Tabaxi and attacked. Its touch sent a shivering cold ripple through Edgy and soon he was frozen in a large block of ice! 

Shen cast _Shen’s Scorching Rays_ at the blue sphere and it disappeared, assumably destroyed. The room’s temperature immediately began to warm with the sphere’s disappearance.

A voice came up from the spiral staircase, “Hello there! Did you manage to kill that thing?” Before any of us could answer, a human in heavy armor appeared with a holy symbol and armed with a mace. “You did, you killed it!”

“Greetings good sir, who might you be?” I asked.

“My name is Gulan Morf and that thing has had me trapped in the lower level for a fortnight!” the cleric replied.

“How did you get here?” Faithless asked.

“An accident with some transportation magic. I managed to secure the level below this, but this thing above and creatures below had me trapped.”

“What have you been eating?” Thock asked.

“My god has provided,” Gulan answered. I realized he must have been getting food and water via prayer - confirmation to me he was a cleric. “A friend of yours?” Gulan asked pointing at the ice-encased Edgy.

“Yes,” Thock answered.

“You may want to melt him out quickly before that devil and nightmare get loose,” Gulan suggested.

I looked over and could see that the warrior on the horse was actually a devil mounted on a nightmare! The fiery hooves of the nightmare pulsed with heat and was quickly melting the block of ice around it. A puddle of water was growing rapidly around the hellish rider and mount. It was clear that block of ice was going to melt much more quickly than Edgy’s icy prison.

A debate followed on the proper course of action. I advocated retreating and dragging the frozen Tabaxi along. Gulan made the excellent point that there really was nowhere for the group to hide. The group’s decision was to quickly melt the block of ice holding Edgy and attack the devils while they were still restricted by the ice.

Edgy was quickly melted out of the block ice via fire spells and fell to the ground unconscious. Employing healing potions and curing prayers provided by Gulan, Edgy was revived.

As the bearded devil and nightmare continued to have the ice fall away from them the group launched their attacks at the pair. Despite my having no prayer energy remaining we managed to kill the devil and the nightmare fled.
*Trust in Kord is rewarded.*

*****

The group prepared to move down to Gulan’s quarters on the level below and consider what to do next. Edgy disappeared and while the group was setting up in Gulan’s camp he returned. He reported that he had traveled up through the tower and had noticed a strange, barely visible writing around the archway and dials on the top level we had started in.

The archway would have to wait. We needed rest badly. We set a guard and slept.

The following morning after a light breakfast we journeyed back to the chamber with the archway. We found the strange, barely visible message Edgy had spoken of the previous evening. It was a bizarre, nonsensical phrase, but somehow Shen figured out something would be revealed by casting a spell at the arch. He cast a cantrip bolt at the arch and the script was illuminated. Interestingly, the word *LIVID* was illuminated in a different colored glow.

I suddenly realized that *LIVID* was the key to the puzzle. The old numerals corresponded to LI - 51, VI - 6, and D - 500. We quickly aligned the corresponding numbers on the dials and the archway opened!
*Kord’s call makes the body, spirit, and mind strong.*

*****

The group went through the archway and climbed the stairs beyond. We emerged in a circular chamber, but this room was different. The upper walls and ceiling were composed of panes of glass. A pulsating light emitted from a gem held aloft near the apex of the ceiling. This was the source of the “lighthouse” effect of the tower. The room was guarded by an immense snake-like creature composed entirely of bone. This monstrosity was a bone naga - a favorite guardian of wizards and the like. Without warning, the naga struck!

While we were distracted by the Naga, the Nightmare, hellish steed of the devil, appeared in the room too. The Naga shot lightning at the group and the Nightmare attacked with its fiery hooves, We stood strong and Faithless’s spell finished the Naga - while a _Greater Glorious Blot of Kord_ from me finished the Nightmare.

I called on the prayer _Kord’s Uncanny Trap Detection_ and a lockbox we had discovered lit up as trapped. I informed Edgy and cast _Divine Enhancement of Senses_ on Edgy to help his skill in disarming the trap. Edgy carefully disarmed the trap and opened the box. He was disappointed to discover it was empty. However, the cushioned box was clearly intended to hold the pulsating gem above us.

The real treasure I found though was a large set of letters and correspondence that proved that Lord Fabrece, assigned as judge over my father, was in league with the departed wizard in a plot to overthrow Drax. Now, I had a real chance to save my father and restore my family!

While I was delighting over the letters I had discovered, Thock reached up and clapped the pulsating gem in the lockbox. We removed one of the glass panes and escaped down the side of the tower with our treasures.


----------



## pogre (Jun 27, 2017)

*Episode Nine*

The Saga of Lucius Victorium Gnaeus

Episode Nine

The journey back from the wizard’s tower to the ship was uneventful. Aboard ship I quickly copied the correspondence from Lord Fabrece to the wizard, which implicated him in a plot to overthrow Drax. This correspondence, along with a letter of introduction, I sent with the farmboy, Marco, to deliver to Senator Cember. A couple of hours later Marco returned with the copies of the letters and a message from the senator stating that the senator would arrange a meeting with Lord Fabrece at his manor. He also warned me that Lord Fabrece was Consul, and to be very wary in my negotiations.

I prayed long and hard to Kord. Here I was, hip-deep in the gutrot politics of the city. It was the very thing that I had left to avoid. I was sorely tempted to crassly expose the Consul at my father’s trial, but the light of Kord tempered my vengeful heart. Backdoor channels and secret entreaties are how things get done in Rel Astra. Lord Fabrece had served as Consul virtually every other election and even had been granted exceptions for consecutive elections at times. A Consul was only supposed to serve one year and step down, but Lord Fabrece had almost become a fixture at that position. Fabrece was no pedlar, he was one of the most powerful men in the city.
*
The Heart filled with Kord has no place for the things of Man.*

A short time later a message arrived from Senator Cember with directions to Lord Fabrece’s manor, which was an hour away. We traveled down the coast and found the manor. It was a remarkably austere and restrained edifice, particularly in comparison to its neighboring estates. We took one of the small boats and accompanied by Thock and Shen - we began the climb up the marble stairs towards the main house from the private dock.

*****

The Consul’s manor was surrounded by a low garden wall topped with clay tiles and the only sign of movement was a gardener working on some beds. The villa was well kept but not ostentatious in the least. There were no signs of security and the lack of safeguards gave the impression of a man supremely confident in his safety and position. I went to the simple front door and knocked.

A large human slave open the door and invited us inside with a simple hand gesture. He did not speak. We were left in a foyer while the slave left, assumably to inform his master of our arrival. The interior of the house revealed the wealth of Lord Fabrece. Expensive objets d’art decorated most of the interior. The paintings, small statues, vases, urns, furniture, and other curios revealed this place to be the home of a wealthy man.

The slave returned and led us across the polished marble floors to a study. Seated, wrapped in a blanket, was an elderly gentleman next to a small fire.

“Ah, young Lucius Gnaeus, welcome to my home. May I offer you some refreshment?” Lord Fabrece asked.

“Thank you, no, my lord,” I replied.

“Sit, sit, young Lucius,” Lord Fabrece ordered, gesturing to a small sofa arranged facing his chair. “You are here no doubt concerning your family’s predicament?”

“I am my lord,” I replied.

“Please,” Lord Fabrece said. 

“My Lord, House Cranston has fabricated charges of treason against my father. The charges have brought our family to the brink of ruin and you now must judge the case. I know this is not a simple matter of deciding guilt or innocence, but one in which there are political implications. I further am informed that the House Cranston has considerable influence with your lordship and I fear my father may not get a fair trial.” I stopped to take a breath. I could see none of this surprised the elderly Consul.

“My Lord, I have brought you these,” I held out the packet of copied letters to Lord Fabrece. “These are copies of correspondence that I recovered in exploring the wizard’s tower. The wizard was a person, these letters, written by your own hand, reveal was in conspiracy with you to depose Drax. My Lord, I must insist that these outrageous charges against my father be dismissed. Such a judgment would enable me to exercise the greatest discretion in the handling of these missives.”

The Consul let out a low chuckle, “Young Gnaeus, you have learned a thing or two about politics I see.” He took a deep breath and continued, “It is true that House Cranston has become a powerful rising house. They are what you young people call ‘movers and shakers’.”

“My Lord, I only seek to have my family returned to its rightful place. I am not interested in destroying other houses the way Cranston has.”

“If I were to dismiss the charges against your father I would find myself in a very unfavorable position. There are two basic issues: First, House Cranston would see me destroyed for such an action, and second, I am very old and I have not much time left.”

“But surely, My Lord…” I began.

Lord Fabrece waved a finger at me, “Listen, young Gnaeus, you must fix these problems if we are to reach an agreement. I have two conditions for dismissing the charges against your father. One, I have no heirs, but I am not ready to die. I need a potion to lengthen my life. I have a lead on where you may be able to obtain such a thing. Two, the letters you have must be altered to implicate House Cranston in the conspiracy against Drax. I know an expert forger that can do so in a way that is undetectable.”

“Where is this potion?” I asked.

“In an old mine, north of the city.”

“Is the mine guarded?”

“I have no idea, but I am very confident the potion is there.”

“My Lord, grant me a moment to get counsel from my companions,” I said. With an approving nod from Lord Fabrece, we left the house and traveled a short distance in the garden. After discussing the deal we agreed that I would make the deal with the understanding I might hold a letter or two back for insurance.”

We returned to the study.

“My Lord, we agree, I believe we have reached an accord.”

A slight small crossed Fabrece’s lips, “Excellent! There is one minor detail.”

I braced for the complication that the Consul was about to spill upon us. It was the oldest negotiating tactic in the world. You get to an agreement and then add a condition - the agreeing party almost always relented. This was a cagey negotiator, an experienced politician, and even with his vulnerability he was leveraging an addendum to the agreement.

“The expert forger I spoke about is on the prison island. You will have to get him out,” Fabrece said.

That was no minor detail! The prison island was surrounded by an ancient magical field that converted the living into the undead if they passed through it. The only way into the prison island I knew of was to be transported in the single protected cell on a ship crewed by the everlasting - an undead crew that went back and forth to the island from the city.

“We will try,” I offered. “This is no minor detail My Lord.”

Lord Fabrece shrugged his shoulders in response. He fetched a parchment that was a map that indicated the location of the mine he was certain contained the potion of longevity.

We made a few more inquiries into how Lord Fabrece might help us with the prison break and asked whether he had any preference in what order we performed these tasks.

“I leave it to you how to best proceed. I would remind you that it will take the forger sometime to alter the letters,” Lord Fabrece said.

“We may send a boy named Marco with messages for you. He is a simpleton, but reliable,” I said.

Lord Fabrece said that was fine and admonished us to use the greatest discretion. We reassured him we would and took our leave of the Consul.

I shook my head on the way back to the ship. Somehow the Consul had managed to force us to share his vulnerability. It was an admirable piece of negotiation and was as natural to him as breathing. No wonder he managed to make the seat of Consul more or less his permanent office. Locking us in an illegal conspiracy made us bedfellows in this affair and the old bastard had assumed rightly I would be complicit for my family’s sake. If I had been immersed in the politics of the city it would have the potential of a magnificent coup with a dash of revenge. What the Consul may not have realized is that potential made it even more repulsive to me.

*****

“Did you kill him?” Faithless asked us as we reboarded the ship.

“No, we reached an accord,” I replied.

I explained the bargain I had struck with the Consul and the group voted to go to the mine first. At least this would give us time to consider further how we might break the forger out of prison.

The journey to the mine was an uneventful trip, save for a bit of rough weather that forced us to take three days. We readily located the old mine and disembarked to explore the ancient shaft.

Most of the mine shafts were narrow with areas of ore picked out. We entered a large chamber with brown streaks running through the walls. These proved to be iron ore deposits that were rusted. We continue exploring and found a large chamber with several egresses. Almost as soon as we set foot in the cavern creatures came scurrying out of the dark to attack us. The creatures looked like overgrown ticks with long flailing antennae. We discovered the creatures were most interested in our metal items. In short order, the blasted beasts had ruined my plate armor and warhammer.

*Pride in earthly items is the enemy of the Spirit of Kord.*

Faithless was taking serious damage from the rust monsters when Shen and Edgy noticed a cave troll was ambling up another corridor towards the cavern. The Tabaxi attempted to take up an ambush position against the troll. Shen prepared to cast a spell and I tried to fend off the rust monster munching on my plate mail. Edgy attacked the troll and Shen unleashed _Shen’s Scorching Rays_ on the troll. Edgy’s attacked was mostly shrugged off by the huge creature, but Shen’s attack took a toll. The troll with an almost casual swing of its club knocked Edgy out. I left the rust monster combat and finished it with a _Mighty Spiritual Hammer of Kord_ and tried to interpose myself between the troll and Shen.

The troll ambled over to our position and attacked Shen. The monster’s attacks nearly knocked the sorcerer down. Shen quickly retreated and prepared another spell. I made a feeble attack with my now-damaged warhammer to little effect. I was now the only available target for the troll and I braced myself for its onslaught. When the great blow came it crunched into my damaged armor and my knees buckled. My head was swimming and I was struggling to stay upright. I made a feeble attack that had little effect as Shen poured more _Scorching Rays_ into the troll.

I heard a flapping noise and then saw a creature, the size of a rat, with bat-like wings, and an enormous proboscis flying at me. Too late to avoid the creature it slammed its needle-like nose into my neck and sucked my blood. I fell…

*****

Darkness

*****

The first sensation I felt was the lukewarm liquid with a slightly sweet tang flowing down my throat. I flooded back to consciousness and saw the figure of Thock hunched over me cradling my head. The healing potion took full effect and sensation came back to my limbs and I slowly sat up. I cast _Kord’s Light_ and became witness to a scene of destruction. The troll lay dead in a burned pile not far from me. Squished and bloody stirges littered the floor. The rust monsters were gutted and lay still. I shook my head to further clear my senses and then cast healing prayers over Faithless, Shen, and Edgy.

*Challenges and failures sharpen the sword of Kord.*

We limped back to the ship for a long rest.

*****

We returned to the mine after our rest and found a few interesting items in the Troll and stirges’ lair, but not the potion we were looking for. We continued exploring the mines and found an unexplored passage that led to a large chamber. The place appeared empty and I was disheartened that we may have been led on a wild goose chase. Suddenly, sticky thick strands came down firing at us from above.

There was a ledge fifteen feet above us that held a trio of cave fishers! Thock, Shen, and Edgy were stuck by these long sticky strands. The ambush had occurred at the entrance tunnel of the chamber and our maneuverability was limited. I cast _Bless_ because my visibility was limited, I hoped the prayer would help the others in some way. There were combats on both sides of me, to the front and to the back. The creatures had descended from their lofty perches and were now attacking directly. I saw Faithless fall, then Edgy, and then Shen. Thock and I managed to chase off the cave fishers, but they were only wounded, not dead.

As I ran over to check on my fallen comrades, it was clear Edgy was dead. The other two I cast healing prayers over. A search of the cavern revealed nothing and we did not find the potion we were looking for. The only remaining possibility if it was in the mine was the cave fisher nests up above. I was nearly out of spells, but Shen, who had been knocked out of the combat fairly early had a fair number yet. 

“We kill them now,” Thock demanded.

“Edgy is dead and Faithless and Shen would not withstand a single assault,” I countered.

“I do have this,” Shen said holding a gem aloft.”We could unleash the air elemental on them.” Shen had found the gem of elemental air in one of the chambers we had explored earlier.

“If we leave, they will have a chance to heal,” Thock added.

I relented and we prepared our assault on the cave fishers.

*Courage brings one closer to Kord’s heart.*

Shen broke the gem and a mighty air elemental emerged. Quick instructions to the elemental had it swirling up and delivering devastation upon the cave fishers. Shen and Faithless also helped with ranged spells and in a short time the beasts fell. Mission accomplished the air elemental took its leave.

A search of the cave fisher nest yielded some treasure, but most importantly, the potion we needed. We picked up Edgy’s corpse and headed back to the ship.

*****

Going through Edgy’s personal items we found a massive gem he had hidden away. When we got back to the city we sold the gem and used the proceeds to have Edgy raised. We then settled in on a brainstorming session on how to break the forger out of the most dangerous prison we had ever seen.


----------



## AriochQ (Jun 28, 2017)

Edgy dying and Lucius going unconscious is quickly becoming a theme!


----------



## pogre (Jul 4, 2017)

*Episode Ten*

The Saga of Lucius Victorium Gnaeus

Episode Ten

We had the potion longevity that Consul Fabrece had demanded as part of our accord. Now, however, we faced the much more difficult task in our part of the bargain - we had to free Feral the Forger from the island prison. The island prison was used to house Rel Astra’s worst criminal offenders and was protected by a veil of magic that turned anyone crossing that border into an undead. The only known way past the veil was aboard the ‘Death Ship’ crewed by the Everlasting - a ship with an undead crew that had one 20-foot square cell in its hold that shielded the living from the effects of the barrier.

In my previous conversations with the Consul I learned of one other possible avenue past the barrier of undeath: A wizard, named Bowen, had come very close to developing a magic item that could permit passage through the barrier. Consul Fabrece had hired the Unseen Hands to make sure that item was not completed and Bowen disappeared. If somehow we could get a hold of Bowen’s research it might give us another insight in how to get to the island.

We developed a plan whereby Shen and Faithless, our two arcane arts practitioners, would inspect the cage aboard the Death Ship and see if they could figure out a way to use it. While, Thock and Edgy would make their way to the Foreign Quarter and seek out the Pus and Boil Tavern, reputed home of the Unseen Hands.

I set to work on a missive to Consul Fabrece explaining that we needed an inspection pass to get aboard the Death Ship. The letter was delivered to the Consul by Marco and he returned shortly with the required documentation. Thus prepared, the two pairs headed to their destinations in the city while I held vigil on our ship, Molly’s Folly.

*Kord sometimes requires more hands than yours.*

*****

Shen and Faithless returned to the ship first and reported that the inspection had gone off without a hitch. They concurred that the large cell’s bars were imbued with baroque runes of a protective kind of magic of a much higher valence than they were capable of. They also suggested with great effort the cage could be unsecured from the ship and taken in some manner. The complications involved with such an endeavor made my head swim. They also reported an unsettling discovery that a huge pile of bones served as ballast for the Death Ship. They were informed this was the retirement home of the undead crew that had worn out over the years. Clearly, the name Everlasting was a bit of a misnomer!

Edgy and Thock returned and we learned they had been largely successful in making contact with the Unseen Hands, The pair had been instructed to return at 7 P.M. the following evening to meet a woman named Oshi. They were confident the tavern was a front for the organization. Edgy reported the drinks they were served was the worst stuff he had tasted and that included his time in prison. Thock thought it was palatable. One must keep in mind, however, Thock grows hungry at the sight of rotting carrion.

*****

The following morning a sea gull flew to our ship and dropped a tiny scroll. The scroll seemed to have an odd, innocuous question. However, Edgy quickly recognized it as thieves cant with instructions to him to “bring everyone.” Edgy and Thock were of the opinion that we should plainly lay out our plan to Oshi and seek her aid. The argument was that it would be in the Unseen Hands interest to discover a back door past the veil of undeath protecting the prison island too. The Unseen Hands were also the most likely to have access to Bowen’s magical research.

I had several qualms concerning this plan. Not the least of which was that I was going to be present. I resolved to seek guidance from Kord in this matter before venturing forth. Prior to disembarking from our boat onto shore I pulled out a pouch containing a small mixture of dragon bones and after a beseeching prayer rolled them in a chalked star of Kord. I prayerfully inspected the bones and determined they were a positive sign from Kord.

Freshly reassured by the _Augury_, I gladly went into the city towards the foreign quarter with my companions.
*
The Sword of Kelmar is my Light.*

*****

The barkeep in the tavern quickly acknowledged Edgy and we were led into a back hall. Through a door on the left we entered a pleasant, if somewhat Spartan room with a large table. Seated on one side were four figures. There were five chairs arranged facing the four. The first one to catch my attention was a male dark elf. The half-elf introduced herself as Oshi. She then introduced her companions - A halfling, picking at his nails with a dagger, named Grab, a human barbarian draining an ale mug, named Smash, and the dark elf, called Vadu.

Oshi greeted each of us by name, but was unfamiliar with Faithless. Faithless made her introductions to the group. When Faithless offered her hand in greeting to the halfling he leapt onto the table and kissed her proffered hand in a most chivalrous manner. Faithless was delighted by this gallant greeting. Oshi glared down at the halfling and said, “Give it back.” Grab returned all of the rings and jewelry and an item of clothing he had stolen from Faithless. Grab and Faithless both smiled and neither seemed particularly nonplussed by the event.

“Do you know of forger named Feral?” I asked.

“Yes, very talented,” she replied. “She operates independently though and can be hard to work with, particularly because she is currently on prison island.”

“Why is she hard to work with?” I asked.

“Mostly communication issues. She is a Kenku.”

“We are in need of her services and need to get her off of that island,” I replied.

“I see. That explains why your friend here was asking about the wizard Bowen when he came in the other day.”

“Yes, we were hoping to find an alternative way onto the island past the undeath veil. We were hoping you might have access to Bowen’s magical research,” I explained.

Ales were brought in and set before everyone at the table. Edgy cautiously sniffed at the edge of his mug’s rim.

“The swill you were served yesterday is intended to dissuade customers,” Oshi remarked, noting the tabaxi’s hesitation.

“I thought it was fine,” Thock offered.

The dark elf raised an eyebrow at Thock’s comment and a bemused countenance crossed his face for a moment.

Oshi returned to the topic at hand. “We actually have something better than the research we have an item that would allow passage through the veil.”

“I thought Bowen disappeared before it was completed,” Shen interjected.

“Oh, we killed him, and then we had the item completed by others,” Oshi replied. “It does have a drawback though, it only has two uses. As such, it is extraordinarily valuable to us.”

This is going to be expensive I thought to myself.

“You are aware no doubt that my noble family is down at the moment, but I can reassure you if we can obtain the services of this forger we will soon be one of the fastest rising and powerful families in the city. If you were to help us, my family would owe you a debt,” I offered.

“Vague possibilities are not that appealing to me,” Oshi replied. “There are, however, about 100 prisoners on the island. If you were to promise to free them all, we might be able to talk.”

Negotiations continued for quite sometime and an accord was reached after I revealed we were in possession of Molly’s Folly formerly known as Grim’s Folly. She was suitably impressed that we might actually pull off the prison break after this revelation.

“You know,” Oshi said with a smile, “we know where Grim is.”

“I see, so you have additional leverage over us in this bargain,” I replied.

“Oh don’t worry, we don’t care for him either,” She explained.

“A subject of a further deal at another time perhaps,” I said.

The half-elf smiled in reply. “There is also the matter of your dues,” Oshi said addressing Edgy. The tabaxi’s knowledge of thieves’ cant had given him away.

Edgy plunked a gem worth 50 gp down on the table in response. Oshi accepted the gem. The magic item was retrieved from somewhere, assumably in the large building, and handed over to me. It was quite an ornate metal scarab with crystalline wings. I was instructed to remove one of the wings and the undeath veil would be down for five minutes. 

We waited patiently in the common room as the newest member of the Unseen Hands, Edgy, was given a quick tour of the place. We were also given a map of an island where we were to deposit the prisoners once we got them off the island. We took our leave of the tavern.

“There’s a price on your head,” Edgy said to Shen.

“What?” Shen replied.

“Yeah, 50 gp,” Edgy answered.

“I wonder what for?” Shen mused.

“Who knows, but I would be incensed by a bounty that small!” Edgy replied snickering.

We stopped at an armory and I purchased some new plate mail to replace my heavily damaged set. Damn rustbugs! We then grabbed a bite to eat, at the insistence of Edgy, and then headed back to the ship.

*****

The ship sailed on the sea at dusk towards the island. The magic item worked as promised and we hesitated as we approached the island in the darkness. The prison was visible in the half-moon lit sky and there were numerous torches lit illuminating parts of the fortress. In particular, we could see a guard marching around the tallest and largest of the towers.

“I could swim ahead and take out that guard,” Edgy suggested.

I winced. I knew the tabaxi had a _Cloak of the Manta Ray_, so the swim would be no problem. I knew the feline had the right skills. It was the logical choice. But, I also knew this was Edgy. Edgy’s level of focus was akin to a drunken orc trying to learn how to play a fiddle. What we needed was some stricter guidelines and clearer expectations.

“We need to set a timeline of when we are going in after him,” I suggested.

“We’re about a half mile from shore and with his cloak he should be able to get there in around two minutes. He has to cross about 150 yards or so of ground and climb the tower. Edgy should be atop the tower in less than four or five minutes,” Shen calculated.

“We give him eight minutes and if we do not get a signal, like waving a torch around on the tower we head in,” Faithless suggested.

“I will get us out of the water as soon as he departs so the ship can respond a little more quickly,” Molly our gnomish engineer chimed in.

“Excellent. Edgy did you get all of that?” I asked.

“Yep! Swim, sneak, climb, kill, and then signal,” Edgy replied.

I was very tempted to cast _Augury to Kord_, but there was not time and I feared the veil of undeath might interfere with my spell anyway.

Edgy dove into the water. I prayed.
*
Kord chooses his tools, not man.*

*****

A torch waved at us from atop from the large tower.

“That was less than four minutes!” Shen exclaimed.

“God’s teeth! He’s done it!” Faithless shouted.

“May it please Kord, Edgy actually followed a plan,” I added.

Events were to prove that our celebrations were a bit premature…

*****

The gang plank lowered onto the tower’s roof and we scrambled quickly across. We could see a dead human, but no sign of the tabaxi.

“Edgy?” Thock hissed in a loud whisper.

“He is not here,” I replied, frustrated.

We heard a loud OOMPH from below the tower. Thock looked over the edge of the tower. He went to his pack and grabbed a coil of rope. He threw the rope over and Edgy quickly climbed up the top of the tower. Edgy related how he had fallen off the tower while climbing down and alerted a nearby guard. He had fooled the guard into believing he was the tower guard and had fallen over and been injured. The alerted guard in the other tower had promised to retrieve the medic. We quickly grabbed up the human corpse and threw him over the side of the tower near where Edgy had fallen. We had to move quickly, the general alert would be sounded soon.

I was quite proud of myself for not asking why Edgy had not followed the plan or said I told you so or any other scolding. The truth was this was as close as the tabaxi had ever come to following a plan.

*Small victories shall bring glory to Kord as well.*

*****

From the roof of the tower we headed down a spiral staircase. The topmost level was a storage area. The third floor was a training area. The stairs terminated on the second level. We surprised another guard there and killed him. Sadly, just before he was killed the guard managed to raise the alarm.

We quickly moved into the interior of the tower and fought another guard. Then we were flanked by two officers and a mage. Shen faced off against one officer, while Faithless duelled with the mage. The rest of us tried to quickly kill the captain. During our melee with the captain there was a multi-hued flash behind us.

The captain was a tough nut, but Thock was eventually able to bring him down. By the time we turned around we could see that Shen was wounded and Faithless was wounded and blinded. Thock ran across the floor to try and help the casters. I cast Kord’s Transfixing Immobility on Shen’s opponent. The mage slammed a group of magical bolts into Faithless and she was badly hurt. The officer facing Shen managed to shake off my spell, but Shen pounded him with a barrage of magic that brought him down. Thock then took care of the mage with his magical long sword.

We had just managed to kill the XV Legion’s Officer Corp, but several folks needed healing and it would not be long before the rest of the troops found us.


----------



## pogre (Jul 11, 2017)

*Episode Eleven*

The Saga of Lucius Victorium Gnaeus

Episode Eleven

The XV’s Legion’s officers lay dead at our collective feet, but it was clear the struggle had taken quite a toll on my comrades. Naturally, blessed by the enduring spirit of Kord, I was fine. We all realized that the alarm had been raised and we needed to make haste in finding the prisoners. Thock rushed down the stairs, I followed with the rest trailing us. 

When Thock reached the lower floor a crossbow bolt sailed past him. The Half-orc roared and charged after the shooter. Faithless and Shen pushed past me to lend their support to Thock. I made my way down more cautiously and could see the halls were filling with legionnaires. Perceiving this threat, I moved over and cast a healing prayer on Faithless and then did the same for Shen.

The legionnaires were streaming out of their respective barracks on both sides of us. Thock closed a door to try to cut off one side. Edgy ducked out of a dark corner and shot a bolt through one of the legionnaire’s throat, killing him instantly.

Thock’s blood rage was at full tide and he charged down the hall at the legionnaires. At that moment, I could see real fear in the guards’ eyes. There were at least a dozen of them, but they were mostly in night shirts armored only with shields and carrying gladii. They were still disoriented and trying to understand what was happening. In this state, they faced a hulking barbarian charging them! Their fear was well-founded as Thock eviscerated the first soldier in line with his long sword.

A pesky archer kept peppering our flank and so I cast _Kord’s Spiritual Hammer_ and commenced attacking. My blows were glancing, but forced the archer back. 

Meanwhile, Thock was a whirlwind of steel, blood, and death! The legionnaires were making a concerted effort to drag the barbarian to the ground. The mighty half-orc shook off their attempts with dismissive ease and continued his maelstrom of destruction.

I killed one of the legionnaires with _Kord’s Bolt_ and rushed down the hall to aid Thock. As I reached the melee there were only two soldiers standing, the man between Thock and I threw down his scutum and gladius and surrendered. Thock slayed the remaining guard. An eerie silence fell in the halls. Thock stood triumphant, ankle deep in the gore of the fallen.

“Who are you people? What are you doing here?” the captured soldier whimpered. 

“Be silent. Turn around and hold still,” I ordered. I affixed a noose around the soldier’s neck and down around his wrists. The arrangement guaranteed if the soldier struggled to escape he would be rewarded with a choke.

“I expected more from someone of the noble class,” the soldier complained.

“You're just showing your ignorance of Rel Astra politics,” I retorted. “Now you will lead us to the stairs descending to the dungeon.” I handed the rope ‘leash’ over to Thock who took it with a menacing grin. 

*****

The captured legionnaire led us through a dining area, a kitchen, and through a back hallway to a spiral staircase descending. Single file we made our way down to the dungeon. The lower level was lined with large cells and we could see well over 100 prisoners held within. When the prisoners saw us they began begging to be released. The pitiful cacophony was unnerving and very unbecoming. 

It was agreed that we would split up and search for the Kenku, Feral. Thock stationed himself near the top of the stairs to watch for reinforcements, while I guarded the base of the stairs. Suddenly, a door we had not noticed in the prison complex, flew open and a group of Legion XV’s Centurions rushed out to the attack. I bellowed an alarm and Thock rushed down the stairs and launched an attack. He had released our captured legionnaire, and I have no doubt the coward ran off to hide.

One of the centurions was a female with a long bow and she was particularly skilled with her weapon. Unable to physically close the distance to her, I cast _Kord’s Spiritual Hammer_ to attack her. I physically attacked one of the nearer centurions. Edgy began picking the locks of nearby cells and letting prisoners out. I heard him yell, “You must help us!”

This clarion call from my feline friend was responded to with the prisoners running away as fast as they could. In spite of this turn of events, Edgy continued to work on picking the locks of other cell doors.

Meanwhile, one of the centurions near the archer managed to knock Faithless down. 

Some of the prisoners began flinging feces at the archer, which distracted her enough to make her aim less deadly. The centurion who knocked Faithless down was killed by the combined might of Shen’s spellwork and Thock’s mighty sword. The other centurion soon fell and it was now just the archer. 

Realizing the odds had quickly turned against her, she threw down her bow and surrendered. I have no doubt that she surrendered largely thanks to the might of _Kord’s Spiritual Hammer_!

I rushed over to Faithless and quickly administered some healing. She revived quickly. She had only been knocked out and was in no mortal danger, We found some keys on the centurions and began freeing the prisoners. It was at this point someone noticed Edgy was missing. I said a quick prayer to Kord - it was not answered as the Tabaxi showed up shortly with the Kenku. Edgy reported there was a particularly dangerous looking Dark Elf in some special cells in an adjacent chamber. 

The archer introduced herself to us as Antonia. She warned us that the Dark Elf was a wizard and could not be trusted. We quickly agreed the Dark Elf had to die. Thock went into the special cells area and returned with a blooded blade. “It is done,” Thock announced.

*A swift end is sometimes the greatest blessing.*

******

“Lucius! Lucius Gnaeus,” one of the prisoners called out to me.

I scanned the crowd of prisoners on the dock. We had moved all of the prisoners out of the fortress and gathered them on the dock to wait for Molly to bring the airship to load up. Finally, I saw an older prisoner waving at me. I did not recognize him.

“It’s me, Tabulus,” the prisoner cried out.

“Tabulus? Oh, Tabulus! How long has it been?” I now recognized Tabulus, the one time Censor of Rel Astra. I actually knew almost to the day how long it had been - four years and five months. I distinctly recalled him being dragged through the city’s main thoroughfare in chains to the death ship. Senators, garbed in their sacred vestments, were chanting ‘shame, shame, shame’ as he struggled with his manacles and chains. When I asked my father what terrible crime Tabulus had committed he only laughed and said he was guilty of picking the wrong side of an argument.

“Lucius, my young friend, we must help each other,” Tabulus said.

“I am helping you. I am freeing you,” I replied.

“But, you are taking us into the grip of the Unseen Hands. At best, my friend, they will only ransom me back to my enemies. I would suffer less if I stayed in this gods-forbidden place.”

“We will talk, Tabulus. I promise.”

“I still have some connections. I can help your family.”

“Get aboard Tabulus.”

“He says they are taking us into the control of the Unseen Hands. We will be ransomed or worse,” another prisoner called out. “Why should we go like sheep to the slaughter?”

“Stay or come, it does not matter to us,” Thock bellowed.

There was a distinct murmur of mutiny being whispered amongst the prisoners.

“There are some men here who would like to serve with you,” the archer Antonia whispered to me.

“Prisoners?” I asked.

“No, Legionnaires,” she replied. “The XVth was already shamed. This disaster, no offense, will lead to a much worse assignment. We are dead to the city.”

“Antonia are you interested in joining us and helping crew our ship?” I asked.

“Yes, particularly if it means I don’t have to die at the feet of the Unseen Hands,” she replied. We quickly worked out shares arrangement and just like that, I had enlisted the aid of our former enemy.

The six legionnaires came forward. Many of the prisoners hissed and spat at the men. “Do you trust them Antonia?” I asked.

“They will serve you as long as you treat them fairly,” she replied.

“They’re behavior is a reflection on you from here out,” I warned her.

“That’s fair,” Antonia replied.

There was a minor ruckus down by the area where Edgy was collecting weapons. I could see a few of the men were agitating the other prisoners. I needed to act quickly to quell this mutiny! I stepped up on a box on the deck and began to give a speech about heroism, gratefulness, the divine will of Kord, and…

PSSSST - THUMP!

An arrow sailed past me and lodged directly in the eye of one of the prisoners. The man staggered back clutching at the shaft and fell back, dead before he hit the deck.  Antonia stepped up with her bow, “That’s what Markus gets for running his mouth! Now who else has some wise ideas about revolution!”

The ship fell entirely quiet, save for the squawking voice of the Kenku behind us saying the word revolution over and over. “I thought I was making headway,” I muttered to Antonia and the rest of the group.

“Sorry Lucius, she was a lot more effective and saved a lot of time and air,” Faithless answered.

I thought about objecting, but in my heart, I knew Faithless was right.

*Kord favors deeds over words.*

*****

Following a short trip we came to the island we had agreed to bring the prisoners to and the halfling Grab was there to greet us.

“Well done!” Grab called out. “Did you get Feral?”

“Free as a bird!” the Kenku called out from behind Faithless. In a relationship I found mystifying, Faithless had befriended Feral.

“Excellent!” Grab laughed. “We have a special room set aside for you Feral.”

“What kind of special room?” Faithless asked in a demanding tone.

“A place where she can do the required work. Don’t worry, we will take good care of her,” Grab promised.

“I want to hold your hand,” Feral replied.

Faithless took the Kenku’s hand and led her down the gangplank and they went off to check out Feral’s quarters.

“Feral told Faithless she should only take a day or two,” Shen said.

Grab laughed heartily at this suggestion. “She’s the best at what she does, but there is no way she will finish in under five days. Feral is not exactly a focused worker.”

The prisoners continued parading down the gangplank. When Tabulus passed me, he raised an eyebrow toward me and I returned a nod to him.

I approached Grab. “What are you going to do with that old man?” I asked motioning toward Tabulus.

“Do you know who that is?” Grab asked.

“He’s an old family friend,” I replied.

“I see. Well, I’m afraid he is set to be ransomed,” Grab replied.

“How much would it take for me to take him with me?” I asked.

“As a favor to a new friend, I could release him to you for 5,000 gold,” Grab replied.

I whistled lowly. “I’m afraid that’s more lucre than I can manage.”

“We might make another arrangement,” Grab suggested.

My heart plummeted, performing another deed for the Unseen Hands did not appeal to me in the least. “What are you thinking?” I asked.

“Easy job - just a bit smuggling,” Grab said. “An airship could make a valuable delivery quickly.”

“That may be a problem,” I replied. “What kind of goods or is that ‘a need to know’ topic?”

“Weapons and healing potions for rebels in the Bone Forest.”

My heart soared. Supplying rebels was something I could get behind. I was not sure how far the Bone Forest was, but I certainly did not object to the mission. “I need to consult with my comrades, but I think we might reach an accord.”

*****

“Why do you care about this old man?” Shen asked.

“Well, to be honest, I don’t a great deal. He does have my sympathy though. I understand what it is to be on the wrong side of Rel Astra politics. He could also be helpful to my family,” I replied.

“That hardly seems enough to be worth our effort,” Faithless observed.

“I agree, but the rebels probably would be interested in more than weapons and healing potions. I think we could sell them wine,” I said. I didn’t mention the very idea of supplying righteous rebels struggling against oppression  was the most tempting part of the bargain to me. 

“Wine?” Thock queried.

“I happen to know where there is a stash of barrels left from my family’s vinery.”

“We need to make sure Molly and Filbert are alright with this,” Edgy said. “I should go ask her.”

“I agree we need to consult with them, but you are the last person who should approach Molly,” I replied.

“I have been extremely nice to her,” Edgy pouted.

“Approach me concerning what?” Molly asked. She had appeared on the deck behind us.

“What would you think of smuggling weapons, healing potions, and wine to rebels in the Bone Forest?” I asked.

“Hmmm, that’s a three week trip,” Molly mused. “We would have to re-arrange the stowage to accommodate the weapons, the barrels could go to the rear, and…”

“So you have no objection to a smuggling run then?” 

“No, of course not,” Molly answered. It was clear to me she was still making mental calculations to figure out the stowage of the goods.

I left the gnome in her thoughts and rushed to tell Grab we had a deal. He agreed to allow me to take Tabulus with us and leave Marco behind to deliver the forged documents to Fabrece. We took the ship to my wine stash and with all of the goods loaded, set off for the Bone Forest.

*****

“Two of the new recruits have sailing experience and are already good. The rest are making solid progress,” Edgy reported. The new recruits Edgy was referring to were the legionnaires that had joined us. His marine experience, albeit much of it as a slave, was proving valuable.

Shen chimed in, “Molly seems pleased with our progress. She even had time to explain some particularities about the gems that power the ship. Apparently, the gems are actually all shards from one large gem. That great gem held a cloud giant city aloft. The cloud giants were defeated by the gods and the city fell…”

Shen was interrupted by a call from the sailor in the crow’s nest.

“What did he say?” I asked. His voice had been muted by the wind.

Edgy turned toward me, wide-eyed, and said, “He spotted an approaching airship!”


----------



## pogre (Jul 19, 2017)

*Episode Twelve*

The Saga of Lucius Victorium Gnaeus

Episode Twelve

We rushed to the ship rails to try and get a better view of the airship approaching us. “Molly! Come up here please!” I yelled down.

Molly was already on her way up. “I heard the call,” she said as she scrambled to our position on the rail.

“I thought there were only seven of these vessels,” Shen stated.

“There are,” Molly confirmed. “Four of the ships are merchant crafts like ours and the other three are warships. The warships are in the Far West. I have never seen one.”

“The one coming at us is much smaller,” Shen commented. “It looks like they have about a score of crew and they’re heading directly towards us.” Shen’s elven blood made his vision far more acute than mine.

“That is a hostile move in the open seas, but I do not know about the open air,” Edgy said.

“Well, it is not friendly here either,” Molly stated. “They are moving fast, but that is some strange copper plating they have on their hull. It looks like it was strapped on there yesterday.”

“Are we attacking them?” Thock asked.

“We need to be ready, but I think we should let them approach,” I offered. “I just hope it is not Grim.”

“It looks like they have a tough time maneuvering,” Molly observed. “I’m going to move us around a bit to see how nimble their craft is.”

Molly put _Molly’s Folly_ through a series of maneuvers and it was clear that the intercepting craft was either poorly crewed or very clunky. It was also clear the smaller craft was much, much faster. Even as our ship out-maneuvered theirs, the intercepting craft’s speed meant they were going to catch up to us. We agreed to lower our altitude and prepare to ‘receive’ the foreign craft.

*****

A familiar leer shown in the face of the large humanoid on deck. It was Grim Balo, the cambion from whom we had liberated the airship. He had a crew of tieflings. The cambion barked directions at his fiendish crew and we set ourselves for a hostile encounter. Grim’s airship looked new! Even more disturbingly, it flew the flag of Iuz!

“Give me back my ship!” Grim yelled at us.

“You abandoned it!” Faithless retorted.

“Faithless! My fair maiden, how I have missed thee,” Grim replied with a toothy grin.

A string of the vilest, filthiest insults I have ever heard streamed out of Faithless’s mouth like a black torrent of audible hate. The outrageous, impudent, and blasphemous nature of these affronts made even the legionnaires aboard our ship blush! The fact that many of the acts she suggested were physically impossible did nothing to ameliorate their impact.

While the crew of Tieflings were visibly agitated, Grim smiled with genuine glee. “I always thought you were just a pretty face. Such originality! Such pluck! Now, I know I’m in love!”

I cast _Kord’s Guardians_, a new prayer of a higher valence than I had cast before. Several spectral warriors flew about my person wielding mighty hammers that crackled with lightning energies.

*Battle is a Blessing of Kord*

“I will even allow you to leave on this ship in exchange,” Grim called out.

“You are not getting this ship back!” I replied.

Thock pointed at the smaller ship and said, “Thock’s ship.” Those two words ended the parley.

The two Tieflings flanking Grim made supernatural jumps, spanning the six or seven yards spanning our vessels. One landed in front of Shen and the other in front of Faithless. Grimm pointed or gestured at our archer, Antonia, in the high crow’s nest.

The Tiefling that jumped in front of Shen was buffeted by Kord’s Guardians.

I heard a cry of pain from the area of the forecastle and saw two of our legionnaires down with arrows protruding from them. “Antonia has been charmed!” I called out. Now we were caught between our own expert archer turned against us and hell-spawn pirates!

Shen’s arcane words and gestures invoked _Shen’s Sphere of Conflagration_ instantly killing several of the Tiefling crew aboard the smaller vessel. While Thock attacked one of the Tieflings on our deck, I launched a _Greater Glorious Bolt of Kord_. The prayer had amazingly little effect on the half-fiend, but Kord’s Guardians hacked him down.

There was one Tiefling still engaged in a desperate hand-to-hand battle with Thock, but I felt confident that conflict would go our way. The greater concern was Antonia was continuing to shoot down at us. One of her arrows wounded Faithless.

A strange, blank look crossed over Thock’s face just as Grim emerged from cover on the other ship. Fortuitously, the Half-orc shrugged off the magical mind ensnarement and proceeded to hack down the remaining Tiefling on our ship.

Shen said, “We need to concentrate our efforts on Grim. Be ready for him to pop out of cover again.”

Thock picked up a grappling hook and heaved it over to Grim’s ship. As the grappling hook dug into the enemy ship’s hull, Thock strained to pull the two vessels closer. The physical impossibility of the task was no deterrent to Thock, as his muscles bulged from the effort.

Grim emerged from cover and Shen peppered him with _Marvelous Missiles of Unerring Flight_ while I hit him with a _Greater Glorious Bolt of Kord_. The Cambion quickly ducked back into cover. Shen smiled over at me and we prepared to do it again when Grimm revealed himself.

I almost lost concentration on my spell when I heard a surprised yelp from above. Edgy had shinnied up the main mast to the high crow’s nest and was attacking Antonia. Apparently, the Tabaxi’s attack broke the effect of Grim’s charm, because we could hear Edgy and the archer conversing thereafter.

Shen and my preparations had been in vain as Grim did not reappear. “He planeshifted,” Shen noted regretfully. “We need some way to pin Grim down to Terra Firma,” I stated. Shen nodded in agreement.

*Scorn and Pity the Coward.*

*****

Employing numerous grapple hooks and lines and most of our ship’s crew we managed to secure the smaller ship to _Molly’s Folly_. We boarded the vessel and found the deck empty. The construction of the ship was hasty and clumsy. We continued below deck where we heard conversations. Going below deck we were immediately hit by a wave of heat. The temperature below was at least 25 degrees hotter than above. We found three Tieflings, each armed with a dagger. There were also four folks chained to a strange looking mechanical pump. The four slaves consisted of two dwarves, a human, and a female tabaxi. Edgy immediately went over and began freeing the slaves from their chains.

“Oh great,” I whispered, “the last time I freed a tabaxi it did not go well for me.”

“I heard that priest,” Edgy replied.

One of the tieflings stepped forward and in an imperious voice announced, “I am Mordai, chief engineer of this ship of the Dread Sovereign Prince of Demonhood Iuz and I suggest you leave!” His voice had a high, atonal quality to it that bordered on screeching. 

Faithless laughed loudly at Mordai’s pronouncement.

“This gem is making heat,” Thock observed.

“Yes, we will have Molly come look at it after we fully secure the ship,” Shen stated. “How did you find us?”

“That was all Captain Grim’s doing. We were not supposed to be here. He was insistent though,” Mordai replied.

“He’s not much for going down with the ship is he?” Faithless asked with a smirk.

“He was not supposed to be in charge of the mission - I was!” Mordai whined.

“What mission?” Shen asked.

“We were to drop off a contingent of troops about a day north-west of here to put down some puny rebellion,” Mordai replied.

We exchanged glances - we all knew these had to be the same rebels we were bringing supplies to.

“Yes, but how did Grim find us?” Shen queried.

“Everyday he consults some old ship compass. Two days ago he started saying that ‘he found it.’ We dropped off the force and he directed us here. Now, I must insist that you turn this ship back over to us as part of the Royal Forces of the Dread Sovereign Prince of Demonhood Iuz - unless you want war!”

A deep bellowing roar came out in a rush from the half-orc, “Thock’s ship!” Thock’s mighty long sword swung in a high arch, splintering off a piece of the deck’s ceiling and crashing down on Mordai’s skull. Thock forced the blade through the tiefling’s torso and out his crotch and drew the blade back. Mordai stood for a flash moment and then his bisected body tumbled in separate directions with blood and viscera spraying throughout the hold.

Mordai’s shocked companions gaped in abject horror at their former comrade’s demise. Their dismay would be short-lived as Thock swung widely again and decapitated the pair. Making even more great fonts of blood spraying throughout the lower deck.

“Thock’s ship!” Thock proclaimed in another bellow.

“Yes, and you are cleaning this mess up Thock,” Faithless admonished the barbarian. “All we had to do was send these fellows on a short flight over the side. Now, look, what a mess you’ve made.”

“Too much talk. Thock bored,” Thock replied.

The two dwarves were applauding Thock’s actions with glee. The human looked dumbfounded and bewildered and the tabaxi had no reaction whatsoever.

“What is wrong with her?” Shen asked.

“I don’t know,” Edgy replied. “She seems lost.”

“They broke her,” one of the dwarfs offered.

“She’s cat-atonic,” I offered.

Faithless groaned, “I know I will see you in the hells for that one priest.”

“Not funny,” Edgy said.

Sometimes my companions lacked the sophisticated wit to appreciate my repartee. A curse of my superior upbringing and education I suppose.

The dwarfs introduced themselves as the brothers Balen and Valen. The human remained quiet.

“I will go get Molly, and Thock, you go get a mop,” Faithless ordered.

*Action is Honored by Kord*

*****

Molly came aboard the smaller ship and stepped gingerly around Thock’s mess. “I cannot believe it,” she exclaimed. “This is a new airship! Very crude compared to ours, but look at the size of the propulsion gem. No wonder it is so fast.”

“What is the pump for?” Shen asked.

“They have to pump the heat out of here to keep the gem from exploding,” Molly replied. “Not many facets on the gem, which explains why they had a tough time maneuvering. Very crude and definitely not gnomish design.”

“Can we use it for parts or something?” I asked.

“It is far more valuable intact,” Molly replied. “It should not slow us down much to tow it.”

“Thock’s ship,” Thock announced proudly. “I steer it.”

Shen raised his eyebrow at Thock’s suggestion and I looked at Molly.

Molly spoke up and said, “I just have to make a couple of adjustments to the ship and then you can drive Thock’s ship all the way home after we make our drop-off. How does that sound?”

“Good,” Thock replied with a smile.

*****

Filbert came out with heaping trays of food. The halfling cook had even prepared a special tabaxi dish for the former female slave. Although she remained largely non-responsive, the taste of home did seem to put her at ease a bit. Edgy finally managed to get her first name from her, which was Whisper. 

The human ate heartily from the feast table, but did not say too much. The dwarven brothers on the other hand, were full of mirth and merriment. They dove into the victuals and rum with gusto.

I attempted to engage the human several times in conversation and only learned that his name was Trevor. He did not share much except that he learned he did not have much respect for organized religion or governments. A viewpoint I somewhat agreed with, but when I inquired where he would like us to take him his response caught me off guard.

“If you could give me a weapon and a couple days of hardtack, I will be on my way,” Trevor said.

“Naturally, we won’t hold you against your will,” I replied.

“Yeah, feel free to leave, but watch the first step off the ship - it’s a big one,” Faithless said with a smirk.

“I thought you said I was not a prisoner,” Trevor protested.

“You certainly are not. Do not mind Faithless. What makes you want to leave us out here in the wilderness?” I asked.

“I saw what the big man did to those tieflings. I think I would rather take my chances in the wilderness,” Trevor replied.

Everyone seemed satisfied with this reply, but I was not. I had a sense he was hiding something. “Look, Trevor, we don’t care if you are a criminal or a political fugitive. We represent no governmental agency and have no agenda for you and the others. What are you worried about?” I asked.

“Oh, I see,” Trevor hesitated. “Yes, I am a criminal and I have a price on my head.”

“Don’t we all,” Shen chimed in.

“He probably has a real price on his,” Faithless sneered at Shen.

Shen and Trevor both laughed.

“I really would rather leave now,” Trevor insisted.

After further conversation and ascertaining that Trevor felt confident in his abilities to survive in the wilderness and that he was no friend of the forces of Iuz, we agreed. Trevor was presented with a solid sword and a few days rations. He seemed genuinely grateful and said we should look him up at the Wolf & Mug Tavern in Dyvers. He had a brisk trade business waiting for him in that city. We said our goodbyes and lowered him over the side of the ship to the ground with a long rope. Trevor quickly disappeared in the surrounding foliage.

*Treat the Forsaken Kindly.*

*****

We resumed our journey to deliver the supplies to the rebels. The dwarven brothers Balen and Valen were playing a drinking game with Thock. They had drank enough alcohol to kill a horse, but none of the trio seemed affected in the least. The three were playing a drinking game, and although I watched for several minutes I could not tell how the game was played. I had gathered that there were stakes and that Thock was winning.

“I bet this,” Thock announced and placed a spyglass in the center of the table.

The item immediately caught my eye. “Thock, we could use that. Where did you find it?” I asked.

“Thock’s ship,” he replied.

“You cannot wager it. We need it,” I said.

“He has not lost yet, Father Lucius,” Balen tried to reassure me.

“I am not a Father, and that item is potentially far too valuable to us for a wager in a drinking game,” I replied.

“No worries Master Lucius, he can double down and earn it back in a side dribble,” Valen interjected.

“Please do not call me master and I have no idea what that meant, but he cannot wager the spyglass,” I insisted.

Thock ignored me and slammed his palm on the table, “Bet!”

The dwarves shrugged their shoulders and Balen placed a steel pin on the table and Valen said something about a five drink saga. They then all quaffed their alcohol simultaneously and slammed their tankards down together. They looked at each other, laughed, and the dwarves said that Thock had won again. Thock smiled broadly and gathered the stakes..

“Thock, I wonder if I might borrow that spyglass?” I asked. Thock raised an eyebrow at my question, but after a moment handed the spyglass over.

I took the spyglass and looked it over, It was a well-built brass instrument with quality lenses, and I had no doubt would prove very useful to us. Meanwhile, Thock and the dwarves had resumed their baffling drinking game. So, I took the spyglass and left the trio to their merriment.


*****

We neared the area where we were supposed to deliver the weapons and healing elixirs to the rebels and came upon a scene of war. Shen reported that through the spyglass he could see three large war machines, massive catapults that were manned by bugbears. They were set up on the edge of a descending cliff and were preparing to fire into a canyon.

“By the Hells, please do not tell me that these people set up their camp in a canyon?” Faithless exclaimed.

“It would appear so,” Shen confirmed.

“Crew the ballistae!” Antonia ordered.

Molly moved the ship to a higher altitude as we approached so we could get a better view of the layout of the battle. In short, it was not good. The rebels were indeed in a canyon. The bugbears were preparing to reign massive burning balls of tar down upon them and there were stone barricades on both sides of the canyon manned by yet more bugbears.

“They are all fish in a barrel - the fools!” Faithless decried.

Following a quick discussion we decided to swoop in with our ship and with the help of Shen’s magic drop right on top of the catapult crews. It seemed like hours to close the gap to the enemy and I watched with horror as they began to rain their fearful munitions down on the rebel camp. As we came closer, the scene was even worse, as it was clear that their were numerous elderly and children amongst the rebels. We attacked with the ballistae as we approached, but it was mostly ineffective. The only benefit I could see was that the bugbears rotated a catapult towards us.

“If we get hit by one of those catapult loads we are in big trouble!” Edgy warned. “Ships and fire do not mix!”

Molly poured on the speed and skillfully placed our airship over the top of the bugbear crews. Shen cast _Fortuitously Falling of Featherly Descent_ on the five of us and we stepped over the side of the ship. We could see from our high vantage point that there was a bugbear captain directing the catapult crews and that each crew had three bugbears apiece. 

As I fell I watched a _Shen’s Sphere of Conflagration_ burst amongst one of the bugbear crews immediately killing two. I cast a _Greater Glorious Bolt of Kord_ killing the third crewmember. Faithless launched a massive ball of hellfire and destroyed another crew of three. I was starting to feel confident and thought we might wipe out their force before we ever touched ground!

*Challenges and failures sharpen the sword of Kord.*

An evoker emerged from invisibility and cast a fireball up at us. We dodged much of the blast, but it was clear this combat was far from over! She fired another fireball at us, and alas, this spell hit home. Edgy YOWLED as he came down very near the bugbear commander and took a blade for it. As soon as I touched Terra Firma I quaffed a healing potion.

Out of the corner of my eye I saw the evoker cast another spell towards us -  a streak of arcane lightning lashed towards me, and…

*** DARKNESS***

Thock was pouring a healing potion down my throat. “Wake priest! Wake!” he was demanding.

I did wake and called a _Great Spiritual Hammer of Kord_ down upon the evoker and then launched myself in a hand-to-hand attack against the bugbear commander. Sadly, both attacks failed. Edgy ran from the melee to take cover behind a war machine and Thock went down in a heap from damage. 

My comrades were taking their toll on the enemy too though - the evoker went invisible rather than face a further assault from Kord’s Spiritual Hammer. I then called _Kord’s Guardians_ to finish off the bugbear commander, but my prayer failed! The now visible evoker had emerged from her shroud of invisibility to dispel my prayer! She paid a heavy price for her action - Faithless hit her with a massive ball of hellfire and the evoker fell, burnt to death by the foul flames.

All that was left was the commander and a couple more bugbears. Edgy emerged from his hiding place and buried his blade deep in the back of the commander. The bugbear’s eyes went wide with surprise and then a drool of blood formed at the corner of his mouth as Edgy kicked him away from his blade. The bugbear was dead before he toppled to the ground.

The remaining pair of bugbears fought half-heartedly and were quickly dispatched. I began healing myself and all of my comrades. We looted the evoker and the commander.

We had managed to stem the immediate damage to the rebel encampment, but there was still the problem that they were surrounded by a sizable bugbear force. “Let’s use these things on the bugbears,” Edgy suggested pointing at the catapults..

“That is an excellent idea!” I proclaimed. I was genuinely impressed. I thought Edgy was pleased with my compliment, but honestly it was hard to tell with the tabaxi. His resting state was one of an appearance of being smug and pleased with himself. We managed to turn the catapults and began raining fiery bolts down on the bugbear forces. It did not take long for the bugbears to retreat.

*****

The leader of the rebels was a middle-aged man with burnt skin and was a bit soft in the middle. He was clearly upset by the carnage the bugbear catapults had rendered on his people, but he was also very appreciative of our help. He explained that his people had been fighting against the usurpations of the Overking Ivid IV. He was disconcerted to learn that the force he had just faced served Iuz. He knew of no connection between Ivid IV and Iuz.

We delivered the weapons and healing elixirs and the rebel people tried to put on a feast for us. It was simple fare, but their effort was genuine. I brought out the wine barrels I had transported from home and offered them for sale to the rebels at a very reasonable price. Alas, they had no gold for trade, but they did offer a magical _Deck of Illusions_. Honestly, I had no use for such an item, but I certainly was not going to deny these people some well-deserved wine! The trade was made.

There were numerous toasts made. I made one, admittedly somewhat under the influence of my vineyards fine product, “I shall not rest until the usurper Ivid IV is overthrown by these righteous people!” It was a regrettable oath, but the rebels cheered it wildly. After night fell we said our goodbyes. The rebels were packing up their camp to get out of the canyon and we were taking our ships back to the Isle of the Unseen Hands near the city of Rel Astra.

*****

I woke early in the morning with a splitting headache. Too much wine always has that effect on me. Fortunately, Filbert was already up and served me some herbal tea with honey. It helped a bit.  

There were a flock of beautiful birds soaring alongside our ship. They were a stunning azure, blending with the bright morning sky with flecks of silver towards their slender beaks. They swooped up and down occasionally and their grace reminded me of hunting barn swallows. I believed them to be a positive portent for the journey back.

I looked back over the aft of the ship at the smaller airship we were now towing. There I saw Thock standing proudly at the wheel, his face straining with concentration as he guided the smaller ship in our wake. I noticed he had changed the name of the ship as well. The symbol of Iuz had been scratched out and ‘THOCKS’ replaced it. The “K” was backwards, but I was not going to mention it. Somehow it helped to confirm the ship was indeed his. He noticed me and gave me a quick wave and then returned to his white-knuckled grip on the steering wheel.

I walked down below deck. Molly was tending to the gems and offered me a good morning.

“Do you know Thock is steering the towed ship?” I asked.

“Yep,” she replied.

“That, uhhh, that does not concern you?” I asked.

“Not in the least,” Molly replied.

“May I ask why not?”

“I disengaged the wheel from the air rudder gear. He’s not really steering at all,” she answered.

“Excellent,” I replied. I was truly relieved.

*****

We landed in the water port at the Unseen Hands Island and Grab the halfling quickly came forth to greet us. “You made the delivery?” he asked.

“We did,” Edgy answered.

“And you grew your fleet a bit by all appearances,” Grab stated looking at the smaller airship.

“How would you like to buy your organization one of the fastest airships in the sky?” Edgy asked.

“You are selling it?” Grab asked.

“We already have an airship,” the tabaxi replied.

“How much?” Grab asked.

“Did the documents get done and delivered to Lord Fabrece?” I interrupted.

“Yeah, it’s all good to go. Fabrece wants a meeting with you,” Grab replied somewhat distractedly.

“How much for the airship?” Grab quickly turned his attention back to the bargaining with Edgy.

“100,000 pieces of gold,” Edgy replied confidently.

Grab gave a low whistle. “Not saying your wrong, but that is way out of my league. I got to bring Oshi in to discuss something of this magnitude.”

“Fair enough,” Edgy replied.

Grab left and prepared a message for his boss.

“You do realize we need to get rid of this thing, right?” I whispered to Edgy.

“I told you on the ship earlier, we got to start big. Believe me, Oshi will give us a counter-offer,” Edgy replied.

“What about Thock? He seems very keen to keeping the ship,” I pointed out.

Hey Thock,” Edgy called out. “Do you care if I sell your ship for 100,000 pieces of gold?”

“No, ship steering not work right anyway,” Thock replied.

A couple of hours later Oshi and the dark elf Bowen arrived. Grab had a conversation with the pair, and even I could tell they were excited by the prospect of the flying ship. Molly gave them a tour of the smaller ship and explained how it worked and even some of the drawbacks of the technology, but reassured them it would fly and it was very fast.

“It’s amazing isn’t it?” Edgy asked Oshi.

Oshi did not directly smile, but her enthusiasm for the vessel was obvious. “100,000 pieces of gold is way out of line. Besides, shouldn’t you be offering it to the guild?” Oshi asked.

“First, it is only one-fifth mine, I am just doing the negotiations,” Edgy replied. “And second, I already am doing the guild a service - I joined you.”

Oshi smiled at the tabaxi’s response. “Look, we don’t have that kind of specie just free and clear. What about a barter?”

“We’re listening,” Edgy replied.

“If we had this ship, we probably would not need this safe harbor any longer. What about this island for the ship?” Oshi offered.

“Thock’s Island!” Thock pronounced excitedly.

The tabaxi hesitated. I interjected quickly, “Throw in 5,000 gold pieces and lifetime guild dues for the Tabaxi and we have an accord.”

“Agreed,” Oshi quickly stated.

Edgy looked sideways at me. “I could have gotten more,” he snarled under his breath.

“And I made sure we got rid of it,” I replied.

*****

Oshi gave us an extensive tour of the newly christened Thock’s Island. While we were walking about I mentioned that I would very much like to make another delivery to help out the rebels and Oshi affirmed that this could be arranged.

Edgy spent much of his time tending to Whisper. Eventually, he managed to learn that her entire name was Whispering Wind. He knew that name! Whispering Wind had been a great queen of the Tabaxi people who fought to keep them from being sold into slavery. Her former glory somehow made her current shell of a being all the more sadder.

I started thinking about how to build or convert some of the warehouse rooms to a gymnasium and where the Temple to Kord would be placed. However, I knew there were other matters at hand. The meeting with Lord Fabrece and reviving my family’s fortune. There was also that unfortunate drunken oath I had made to aid the rebels….

*Better to not vow than to vow and not pay.*


----------



## pogre (Aug 2, 2017)

*Episode Thirteen*

The Saga of Lucius Victorium Gnaeus

Episode Thirteen

“Come in young Lucius! You look fit my boy. Would you care for some tea?” Lord Fabrece asked.

“That’s very kind, my Lord,” I responded. I took the offered cup from his slave while the man poured me some translucent green tea.

“I expect you have heard that the charges have been dropped against your father?” Lord Fabrece asked.

“Actually, I had not heard. That is great news indeed.”

“It gets better, my young friend. All of the Cranstons have been arrested and charged with treason,” Fabrece smiled.

I sipped my tea. Fabrece seemed disappointed I was not joyful at the demise of the Cranstons.

“I would have thought the plight of the Cranstons would have cheered you,” Fabrece said.

“They are getting what they deserve, no doubt. However, the politics of this city bring me no solace, let alone joy,” I replied.

“Yes, I can see that,” Fabrece said. “I wonder what role you are going to play in your family’s future enterprises in Rel Astra?”

“None, I hope,” I replied.

“That will not do young Lucius. I have to tell you honestly that your father is a fool.”

“On that much we are agreed, my lord.”

“Now, my fate and fortune are tied to his house. Gaius is a pleasant man, but he has no acumen, no savvy, and is a bit dense,” Fabrece stated. “It’s a wonder his seed bore fruit as bright as you.”

“My mother is remarkable woman,” I said.

“Oh yes. How is Angelina?” Fabrece asked.

“She is well. I plan on going to see her and my sister Tullia at the villa this evening. Tullia is who you should be talking to, she is the one who has my Grandfather’s business and political skills.”

“Does she? Is she matched?” Fabrece asked.

“She is only 18, my lord. It is my hope to get her a strong foothold in the family business before contemplating matrimonial arrangements. A lot of good a political marriage of Petronia did for my family,” I answered.

“I forgot about your older sister Petronia. She did marry well as I recall. One of the top families.”

“My half-sister, my lord. She does not even acknowledge our family. Like I said, political marriages are not my father’s strong suit.”

“Which brings us right back around to the problem of your father - Gaius, I simply must have your assurance that you will be available for your family’s interests,” Fabrece insisted.

“I understand your concern my lord. I wish I could say it was unfounded. However, Tullia is a very capable young woman…”

“Tell me this young Lucius,” Fabrece interrupted. “If you received a message that your family was in trouble would you come back?”

“I will always protect my family,” I answered.

“Excellent. That will have to do, for now. Please do give Angelina and Tullia my best.”

I received a number of documents from Lord Fabrece’s slaves concerning various open trade monopolies that were open due to the fall of the Cranstons. I walked towards my family villa, stopping off in town for some flowers and sweet biscuits.

*****

“That was a wonderful meal mother! I doubt Filbert himself could have done better!” I rocked back on the couch and patted at my full stomach.

“I will take that as a compliment I suppose,” my mother said with a laugh.

“Indeed, you should. Tullia, there are a few parchments that Lord Fabrece gave me to bring to the family business. Would you fetch them from my pack and look them over?”

My sister rose from her stool and grabbed the papers from my pack.

“Your father is working at the office late. You know he is very grateful for what you did for the family Lucius,” my mother said. She was washing some dishes and handing them to a servant to be dried.

I merely grunted.

“Lucius! He is grateful!”

“Mother, I appreciate your loyalty, but my father is oblivious to what I did for him. He does not fully understand what nearly happened.”

“That’s not true!” my mother retorted.

“It is true,” Tullia interjected. “But Lucius, isn’t it enough that mother and I are very grateful for all that you did to save the family?”

“Yes, of course,” I replied with a smile.

“You should go see him,” my mother said.

“I might,” I replied non-committally.

My sister’s eyes went wide as she read the parchments. “Gods’ teeth!” she exclaimed.

“Tullia! Language!” my mother complained.

Tullia ignored her. “Do you know what these are Lucius?”

“Yes, a few trade concessions and monopolies Lord Fabrece wants our family to bid for and take over.”

“This,” Tullia stuck out a parchment and pushed it towards me, “is the western salt concession.”

“Salt, yes, fascinating,” I mumbled.

“It’s only the foundation of the Cranston fortune, you fool,” Tullia stated.

“Good, let’s sell some salt,” I replied.

“You are impossible! I’m going to draw up the bid documents. Come on, grab your cloak. You are escorting me to the office. This is getting done tonight,” Tullia announced.

“Yes, your Highness,” I replied.

I kissed my mother goodbye and took a small dish of pear patina and libum with me. I told myself it was for me later, but the truth was I knew Edgy loves desserts.

*****

“And, so now, you own an island?” Tullia asked. We had been walking slowly together through the city talking about all of my adventures.

“Part owner, but don’t tell Thock that.”

I told her how we were going to have the dwarven brothers, Balen and Valen, as caretakers. However, I needed some barrels of mead to keep the pair happy. She promised she would get the barrels for me. I also told her the fallen ex-consul Tabulus was on the island and might send her some correspondence and that he was a friend, but not to endanger her position for him. I also reminded her that I has access to a great airship and if she came across a business opportunity that required quick delivery - maybe we could work something out.

We opened the door to the family office. My father was seated at a large, old leather chair behind a great wooden desk. He looked up briefly and saw Tullia entering.

“You are here late my dear,” our father said.

“Yes, I have some paperwork, and look who I brought along,” Tullia replied.

My father stopped writing and looked up. “Lucius! Welcome my son. Have you come to start learning the family business and giving up that religious nonsense?”

I nearly choked. “No father, I just dropped in to say hello and wish you well.”

“Ah, too bad,” he replied. There was a long, awkward silence and then he said, “You know Lucius, I appreciate what you did to expedite my trial.”

“Expedite? You mean save you from certain execution and the loss of the family?” I was barely containing that familiar, old rage.

My father laughed, “Oh now, I’m certain justice would have prevailed at the trial if given time…”

I looked up to see Tullia making a downward motion with her hands. It was her old signal to me to calm down.

“Father, we will just have to agree to have a different view of those things. Now, I know you understand our family’s fortune is closely aligned with Lord Fabrece.”

“Yes, a wonderful turn events. I’m so glad I could convince him to work with us,” he replied.

“I have just talked with the Consul and he has made it very clear to me there are to be no matrimonial arrangements for Tullia for at least three years.”

“Paterfamilias,” my rather retorted.

“Not in this case father. Fabrece was quite clear on this point.”

My father snorted in disgust.

“I know you don’t like it, but you do understand?” I asked.

“Yes, no arrangements until she is at least 21.”

“Good. Well, I wish you well father,” I said.

“When you grow up a bit more, come back to the family business and a decent occupation.”

I rolled my eyes and turned to leave. Tullia rushed up to me at the door and gave me a hug. She also promised to have the barrels of mead delivered in the morning.

*****

The trip back to the area of the rebel camp was uneventful save a small storm that did a bit of damage to the airship. Molly reminded us once again we could really use a ship’s carpenter. We decided to head back to the canyon and hope to trace the rebels from there.

“It won’t take long to find them,” Shen said. He was holding the spyglass out looking towards the canyon.

“Why is that?” Faithless asked.

“Because they have not moved,” Shen replied.

“The fools!” Faithless growled. “We’re making a pie for a tongueless leper!”

“We’re making pie?” Thock asked.

“She means we are wasting our time helping these folks,” I offered.

“I like pie,” Thock replied.

“Speaking of which, do you have anymore of your mother’s libum?” Edgy asked me.

“You ate it all. Six days ago actually,” I answered.

“Did I? Well, she has to show Filbert how to make those cakes,” Edgy replied.

“I like cake,” Thock interjected.

“Can we focus please?” Faithless asked.

“You did start it,” I replied with a shrug. The Tiefling merely glared back at me.

“They did move the catapults down to their encampment,” Shen offered from behind the spyglass.

“Where they are much less effective,” Faithless observed.

I had to admit Faithless was right - our rebels did seem fairly tactically inept.

*****

The rebel leader walked forward to greet us as we touched down in the canyon and delivered the foodstuffs we had brought. He gratefully paid for the items and invited us into his tent.

“I thought we were quite clear that you needed to move your people out of this canyon,” Faithless stated.

“Oh yes, you were quite clear,” Cornelius replied.

“You’re still here!” Faithless stated.

“Well, we do have that suggestion on the agenda for the next war council meeting. In fact…” Cornelius paused to leaf through some papers. “Yes, it’s right here. Old business, motion four, consideration of moving camp at suggestion of rescuing heroes.”

“You have to be kidding me,” Faithless said, clearly exasperated.

“Oh no, it’s definitely an item on the agenda,” Cornelius reassured her.

Faithless threw her hands in the air. “What are we doing here?”

“Which reminds me…” Cornelius shuffled through some more papers. “I have been authorized by the Committee on Important Information to share this news with you.”

“Yes?” Shen asked.

“By unanimous vote it was decided to let you know a group of religious zealots known as the Doom Speakers came here about a week before the attack on our camp and tried to convert everyone to their cause. We refused them and one of our woodsman trailed them back to a cave beneath an old fort about a day’s journey from here,” Cornelius continued. “The Committee on Important Information or C. I. I., thought you should know because the lead zealot was the Evoker you killed during the battle.”

“Can we speak to this woodsman?” Shen asked.

“Sadly, no. He left our camp,” Cornelius replied.

“Why?” Thock asked.

“He said I was an ineffective leader who was never going to get anything done!” Cornelius answered indignantly.

“The very nerve,” Faithless interjected sarcastically.

“The C.I.I. thought you might like to check the fort out to see how the attack on our camp was connected to the Doom Speakers,” Cornelius stated.

“What exactly are your plans for the rebellion?” I asked.

“I probably should not tell you, but we are debating Plan 17B at the next war council meeting. It’s quite an exciting possibility,” Cornelius rubbed his hands excitedly.

“Then you will strike against the legions of Ivid IV?” I asked.

“Well, it is new business. So, the plan cannot be approved at the next meeting. I just hope it does not get tabled from discussion like plans 13-17.”

Following a short debate outside earshot of the rebels we decided a couple of things: First, this group of rebels was hopeless. Second, we probably should check out the Doom Speakers’ place to see if we could make sense of the connection between Iuz and Ivid IV.

*****

The trail through the woods was actually a very pleasant journey and late in the afternoon we came upon the fort. The fort was an ancient motte and bailey affair. It had once stood atop a squat hill and was surrounded by a moat.  All that remained of the fort atop the hill were some crumbling flagstones and low wall foundations. Any bridge that might have spanned the moat was long gone and the moat had expanded greatly and turned to marsh. We could see a crevice that entered the hill, below the fort level.

Thock took up a javelin and began probing the quagmire that surrounded the hill. “Thock find way,” he announced to the rest of the group and began wading into the stinky muck. Approximately half way across the boggy area the swamp seemed to rise up directly in front of Thock. A creature composed of algae, moss, and rotting vegetation rose up to attack the Half-Orc!

Shen launched _Shen’s Scorching Rays_ at the creature. The spell chipped away at the shambling mound, but it still slammed into Thock. Thock valiantly cut through the mass in front of him and then was engulfed by it! Realizing Thock might be lost, I began to wade into the muck. I launched an attack with all of the power I could muster with the help of Kord! The beast was staggered, but lumbered forward and I found myself engulfed too!

I managed to wrench myself clear of the nasty swamp creature and cast _Kord’s Healing of the Faithful Masses_. The prayer was enough to invigorate Thock and he broke free of the deadly shambling mound. With a guttural war cry Thock’s mighty sword whirled in a wide path and put the monster back into the swamp.

*****

We had decided to camp in the ruins of the fort atop the hill rather than venture into the cavern below. We were exhausted by the battle with the Shambling Mound and needed to rest. While setting up camp we heard the murmurs of a conversation coming from another area of the fort. Edgy explored the area and reported back that the conversation was coming up from a chimney from a complex below the fort. He also said it was a couple of men who spoke with a northern barbarian accent, much like Thock. They were discussing demonic theology in very crude terms. Not surprising to me, because we were on the trail of a demonic cult.

*****

The following morning we made our way down to the cavern entrance and entered. The area below was mostly a natural cavern, but at the rear we found an area that led to an area of finished stone. Edgy expertly found a path for us to follow that unfortunately required us to wade through a lot of filthy water. We finally emerged on a ledge of an ancient sewer complex.

We could hear snatched of conversation up ahead. The talking suddenly stopped, and I assume they heard me trying to move through the passage burdened by my soaking leather and plate armor. As two large northern men came into our area Edgy launched a devastating backstab on one of the men nearly eviscerating him. The other northerner seeing half our group struggling to climb up on the ledge launched himself directly into the water at us! The northerners fought with fury, but soon one was dead and the other was knocked unconscious.

*****

The northerner shook his head as my curing prayer of the first valence began to wash over him. We had taken the precaution of tying him up and I gently removed the gag to allow him to breath more easily and answer my questions.

“What is this place?” I asked.

“This is the mighty outpost of the Doom Speakers!”

“Keep your voice down. I want to learn more, but if you continue to be loud I will be forced to kill you,” I admonished him. He nodded solemnly to indicate he understood. 

“You should join us,” he said in a conspiratorial whisper. “I can take you to our priestess Andarra and she can help you join the mighty cult of Doom Speakers!”

“I may very well want to join, but I need to know what you are doing this far south?” I asked.

“We are spreading the word and power of the mighty demonic force of the Doom Speakers. Soon we will control the entire world. Those who join us will be mighty indeed!”

Suddenly, I realized I knew of this cult. A few years before I had heard of rising cult of demon summoners in the kingdoms of Iuz. Iuz had put down a direct rebellion from the cult, but they were still managing to flourish. I knew the cult by a different name. The Bloodied Blades. I was certain it was the same group.

“I will lead you to Andarra. She will answer many of your questions and you can join the mighty Doom Speakers!” the northerner’s enthusiasm was borderline juvenile.

“I have to know I am joining a truly mighty group,” I began. “Just how many members do you have at this outpost?”

The northerner hesitated. “We do not have many yet, but we are growing in power. There are eight of us right now. Well, seven, since you killed Sven. You should not have killed Sven.”

“Very sorry about that, but I’m sure his soul is serving a greater power now,” I tried to reassure him.

The northerner seemed greatly cheered by this suggestion. I suspected the truth was his soul was being consumed as a larva in some dark corner of the Abyss. I untied the northerner and gave him his weapon back. “Take us to Andarra my good man - so that we too can join the great and mighty Doom Speakers!”

The northerner grinned widely and motioned for us to follow him.

*****

“Drop your weapons,” the man demanded. “You will not be admitted to an audience to Andarra armed.”

“They are not going to harm her. They want to join,” our northerner guide tried to reassure the four men who confronted us. Our northerner had led us through several sub-basements and catacombs to this area. 

“They need to drop their weapons first,” the man again demanded.

I gave Shen and Thock a quick nod. I then called  _Kord’s Guardians_ to me and the fight was on! Our ignorant, but friendly northerner guide was the first to drop. The melee was fast and furious and these northern cultists proved to be worthy foes. Just as I felt the tide of battle might turn our way a female Tiefling appeared in a doorway at the far end of the chamber and cast a shadowy veil about her!

Distracted momentarily by the appearance of Andarra Thock was nearly felled by a great blow to his torso. Three of the cultists went down in rapid succession, but our resources had been tapped in the battle. The Tiefling was shooting arrows at us with deadly accuracy. When the last of her burly northerner barbarians fell she retreated through the door. Edgy moved up to pick the lock and we pursued.

Edgy picked the lock and Thock pushed through and charged ahead. The Half-orc was quickly knocked down and Shen gave him a healing potion. Thock got up and continued fighting. Adarra knocked Thock down again and Someone gave him healing potion. Thock got up and continued fighting. Andarra knocked Thock down and someone gave him a healing potion and he fought on. No less that four times in the combat Thock went down and was revived and kept fighting. The force of his mighty barbarian blade took effect and Andarra was struck down.

A search of the priestess and her chambers yielded some magic items. However, most importantly, we found a number of missives directing her to establish an outpost for the spread of the cult of Doom Speakers. The fact that the forces of Iuz had been used to aid the Doom Speakers meant that the cult had penetrated high into the upper echelons of Iuz’s command structure.

It also meant we had made yet another very powerful enemy.


----------



## pogre (Aug 20, 2017)

*Episode Fourteen*

The Saga of Lucius Victorium Gnaeus

Episode Fourteen

For the next couple of days I avoided the rebel encampment and spent my time aboard _Molly’s Folly_ pouring over the correspondence that we had discovered at the Doom Speakers outpost. It took some time to understand the rhythm of the letters. The syntax had a strange cadence and the phrases seemed packed with underlying meaning. Eventually, I began to decipher the obtuse wording and could ascertain the outpost was one point of a complicated web of a shadow structure. Then I saw the blasphemy, the heresy! The Doom Speakers were trying to use the solemn Monastery of Contemplation to draw power for their nefarious schemes. This most holy site of Kord was being defiled!

The Monastery of Contemplation was founded on the site where Kord had tried to seduce Fharlanghn. The goddess tricked Kord and Kord wept. The site on the mountain was revered as a holy site, and eventually, the monastery was built there. Followers of Kord came from far and wide to stay and contemplate their own faults. I had never personally been to the monastery, although I have faults, none required the sort of tortuous self-examination the Monastery of Contemplation demanded. Nonetheless, I was incensed that this very holy refuge of Kord was being so abused!

I informed my companions of my discovery and to my delight they were only too happy to leave our sorry bunch of rebels behind to right this injustice! While they were not of the church, they could see this abominable state could not stand! After a lengthy explanation of the history of the monastery and my belief of what the cult of Doom Speakers was up to - there were only a couple of questions to be answered:

“Are we going to kill things?” Thock asked.

“Almost certainly,” I replied.

“I’m in,” Thock said.

We hired a carpenter’s apprentice, Egbert, to serve as Molly’s ship carpenter and set sail for the northern Flinty Hills.

*****

I continued to study the correspondence as we journeyed towards the Flinty Hills. I saw numerous references to the Prince of Darkness, which I initially took to mean the master of the Gaping Maw, the Sibilant Beast, Maker of the Death Knights, or Ahmon-Ibor (He Whose Name Must Not Be Spoken). I needed another opinion and asked Faithless to consult the passages that were troubling me.
“Initially, I thought these were references to the Sibilant Beast, but now I’m not sure,” I said.

“Prince of Darkness does sound like Demogorgon,” she replied.

“SHHHHH, his name must not be spoken!” I admonished her.

“Well, what do you want me to call Demogorgon?” she asked.

“Now, you are intentionally goading me! Master of the Gaping Maw or Ahmon-Ibor would be more appropriate to use,” I replied.

“Too much trouble - why don’t I just call Demogorgon ‘Daddy Darkness’ or ‘D.G.’?”

“Please stop saying his formal name - D.G. is fine,” I tried to remain cool, because I could see the delight Faithless got from my reaction to her blasphemies.

“You know you bestow power on D.G. by refusing to say his name. Show me why you are doubting this is one of his cults.”

I read the passages of the correspondence to her and she thoughtfully listened. FInally, she stood up and said, “I think you are right Lucius. There is no mention of duality, no reference to those who swim in the dark, basically none of the hallmarks of Demog… D.G.”

“Who or what do you think they are referring to?” I asked.

“No idea. None of the big fiends for sure. Probably some archaic, Chthonic deity who could care less that it has a cult.”

The consideration of such dark matters was taxing and I resolved that all that mattered was that the cult served an evil purpose.

*Oppose injustice in all forms.*

******

Around an hour out from our destination, the air became very chilly and thin. I was pleased we had decided to have warm clothes tailored for us before we left the rebel camp. Despite the chill it was a clear and sunny day and we began to debate our approach to the monastery. While we were debating, the ship was set upon by a pair of shadow demons. The foul fiends seemed completely unaffected by the bright sunlight.

When Thock struck down the first of the demons I saw the flash of a handsome man’s face before the creature dissipated. The second demon was tearing through some legionnaires at the other end of the ship. Edgy, with amazing speed, traversed the entirety of the ship to confront the second demon. There the cat gave battle, but it was felled by my _Greater Glorious Bolt of Kord_. Edgy, jumped back when the fiend dissipated, and upon questioning, revealed that just like the first, a flash of man’s face had appeared when it died. It was only due to the Tabaxi’s amazing speed that we could confirm that both demons had flashed the same face as they left the prime.

Sadly, we were unable to save one of the legionnaires who was struck by the demon.

*The Bearer of the Sword of Kalmar brings a warrior home.*

*****

We spied a Dwarven muleskinner working his way up the switchbacks on the narrow trail leading to the monastery’s front doors. We resolved to cut him off and question him. Molly expertly steered the airship to a drop right in front of the monastery in an ancient courtyard. We waited patiently for the muleskinner to plod his way up to our position. 

The Dwarf revealed no surprise at the sight of the airship and barely paid attention to us at all. When questioned about the monastery his response was uniform, “I drop the supplies. Knock on the door and they pay me.” We decided to allow him to knock on the door - there was little value in further reconnaissance - the monastery was a squat, windowless, rock structure.

Two young men in robes answered the door when the Dwarf knocked.

“Greetings brothers! I am Lucius Victorium Gnaeus fellow priest of mighty Kord. I bring you blessings,” I said.

“Have you come for contemplation?” one of the monks asked.

“What of these others?” the second monk asked. He gave the Dwarf a sack of coins. The Dwarf looked into the sack and then began unloading his mules.

“These are my companions who have given me great aid in reaching this holy site. I wish my mission was personal, but alas, it is of much higher concern. May I speak with the Abbot?” I replied.

“The superiors are in contemplation,” one of the monks replied.

“Please come in and be cleansed,” the second added.

We entered the monastery’s narthex and immediately felt a blast of warmth. We were led into a forecourt where a sizable brazier steaming with heat. The brazier was fired by a thermal current known as the Spring of Kord. There were four more initiates in the forecourt. 

We exchanged introductions and I again insisted on seeing the abbot.

“Brother, you must know the superiors are in contemplation and have a vow of silence during their time of reflection. We cannot disturb them except in the case of a dire emergency,” one of the initiates responded.

“This is just such a dire emergency,” I replied.

“Before we can allow you admittance beyond you must be cleansed in any case,” another initiate said.

“What’s involved with this cleansing?” Shen asked me.

“I do not know,” I replied honestly.

“You will remove your old clothes and initiates will bathe and scrape your skin and you will receive robes of Kord,” an initiate said.

“Not happening,” Faithless announced.

“What?” an initiate asked.

“I am not removing my clothes in front of you or being bathed in any holy water,” Faithless clarified.

“You are the most impure and must undergo the cleansing first,” the initiate replied indignantly.

“I think you are impure, you filthy perverts,” Faithless replied.

“We have female initiates who can do the cleansing,” the initiate offered.

“Thock will go!” Thock offered.

“Perhaps I should go,” I offered.”You could explain the cleansing ritual and then I could do it for my companions.”

“You said you are not here for contemplation. It must be a brother of the monastery,” the initiate replied.

“Thock will go!” Thock insisted.

The initiates looked at each other and shrugged their shoulders. A pair of the initiates began to lead the massive Half-orc away.

“How long will it take?” I asked.

“Normally a quarter of an hour, but with someone of this size and state of filth it will take longer,” one of the initiates replied.

While Thock was led away for his cleansing the rest of us were shown to some small cells with comfortable beds and the initiates brought us bread and water. It was tempting to lay down and sleep, but this whole situation still troubled me. I went to each of my companions and told them I thought there was something amiss.

*Keep a watchful eye and a ready sword.*

*****

Thock returned to us accompanied by a pair of initiates. His skin had appeared to change color!

“Thock are you alright?” Edgy asked. “Your skin looks different.”

“Just clean,” Thock replied cheerily. He was toting his old clothes and weapons in his arms.

I was relieved they had not tried to take his weapons. That would have gotten ugly very quickly. I had Thock explain what had happened and tried to ascertain if he was under any magical duress or influence. In all regards the entire process seemed innocent.

“She should be next,” one of the initiates said pointing at Faithless.

“I will be next,” I announced. “First, however, we will join in the prayer of the second blessing of Kord. Please join me brothers.”

I led the initiates through the first stanza of the prayer, but they seemed to stumble through the words.

“That is a basic supplication to our Lord, and yet you struggle. How can this be?” I asked.

“We are surrounded by silence, Brother Lucius, speaking prayers aloud in the monastery rarely happens,” one of the initiates offered.

I did not believe him.

“I demand to see your abbot. This matter can no longer wait. I feel the evil influence may already be upon this place!”

The initiates protested, but I could see coming from the Nave a person in robes of a superior.

“Ah, finally, someone I can speak with,” I declared.

“Zedeena may not speak with you,” an initiate protested. “She has undertaken a vow of silence.”

“Who are you and why are you not cleansed?” Zedeena asked.

“Sister, I have some grave news that could not wait, but first, I would ask that we join in prayer and have you lead us in the fourth liturgy,” I replied. The fourth liturgy of the Sword prayer and response was so well known and common in the church that any hesitation on Zedeena’s part would confirm my growing suspicion we were dealing with imposters.

Zedeena with supernatural quickness shed her robes and struck three of us grievous blows with a rapier! The initiates all attacked us in concert with their leader. Zedeena licked the accumulated blood from her rapier and I felt an icy fear of her grow in my heart!

I cast _Kord’s Guardians_ and battled one of the initiates. Shen was quickly overwhelmed and fell unconscious to the stone floor. Thock was hacking away at another of the initiates. He had let his robe fall to the floor and was battling with naked fury! I cast _Kord’s Will of Mass Healing_. Shen, recovering slightly, thanks to the prayer, cast a spell at Zedeena from the floor. I moved over and attacked her as well. Kord’s Guardians were spinning around me, buffeting into the initiates and Zedeena. 

Faithless and Edgy both managed to slay initiates and as they fell they changed form into gray, featureless humanoids. Doppelgangers! Now, I understood what had happened!

Thock with a mighty swing of his sword slew Zedeena and Kord’s Guardians killed another initiate. Zedeena apparently was some sort of other creature - she did not change form. There was a momentary pause in the battle and then, ten more doppelgangers appeared from the Nave. 

A doppelganger stepped forward and said, “We will cease fighting if you give us safe passage out of this place.”

We were very battered and facing ten more of these things did not seem like the wisest choice. “I think we can reach an accord,” I offered. “Who are you and what happened to the brothers?”

“We are mercenaries. We were hired to keep this place running. The men we replaced are being held in the basement, along with Hoplodamos,” the doppelganger replied.

I knew that name. Surely it could not be the same I knew of! “Who is Hoplodamos?” I asked.

“A Titan,” it replied.

It was the same. “Gods’ Teeth!” I muttered. “One more thing and then we will let you go, show me what Hoplodamos looks like.”

The doppelganger formed the face of a handsome man. The same face we had seen flash before us when the shadow demons were defeated. 

“Who holds him?” I asked.

“We do not know. They never come above. We only dealt with Zedeena,” the doppelganger answered.

True to our word, we allowed the doppelgangers to leave and watched as they took the forms of Dwarves and began heading down the long trail away from the monastery.

Assured that we were safe at least for a few hours, we set up for a long rest on the monastery’s ground floor. Once recovered we would go below and confront evil forces that had managed to imprison a Titan!

*The easy path serves the wicked*


----------



## pogre (Sep 5, 2017)

*Episode Fifteen*

The Saga of Lucius Victorium Gnaeus

Episode Fifteen

Although we took the precaution of posting a watch in the monastery the previous evening, it proved unnecessary. Well rested, but apprehensive, we ate a cold breakfast in silence. I recited my prayers while others prepared in their own ways. We marched through the nave and at the back found an exit to a descending spiral staircase.

The structure of the staircase was a wide ancient stonework, and yet, it seemed somehow out of place in the general construction style of the monastery. As we descended we noticed that the stonework was becoming more jagged and almost warped as we descended further. I was having to watch my step and dodging places where jagged blocks hung down in jaunty angles from the ceiling. The stones did not seem displaced, but warped into this configuration.

Sparkling against the light were tiny little red motes. The red dots began to cling to us and soon were coating our armor, capes, weapons, hair and anything else exposed to the air. Efforts to scrape this red substance away were futile. It was Faithless who realized the motes were vaporized droplets of blood. What was bleeding and why was the blood acting this way were not questions I wished to dwell upon. We forged on.

Edgy was scouting ahead of the group and came back to report that there was warped door at the bottom of the stairs. The Tabaxi led us to the base of the stairs and the door. He inspected the lock and announced it should be easy to pick because the warping of the door had also warped the lock. True to his word, with a quick flick of his wrist the lock clicked open and the chamber beyond was revealed.

The chamber beyond was spacious and built with fashioned stone with an arched ceiling some 17 to 18 feet overhead. The construction reminded me of the ancient catacombs below the city Rel Astra. Spaced fairly evenly in the chamber were five figures impaled on stout wooden poles that looked much like scarecrows. However, these scarecrows were a strange combination of flesh, straw, wood, and bone. I feared that these were many of the former brothers of the monastery, but I couldn’t be certain in the stygian vault. There was a door on the far side of the chamber.

Thock hefted his mighty weapon and strode brazenly into the chamber. As the Half-orc barbarian prepared to knock one of the fleshy pillars to the ground it came to life and attacked! As the rest of us poured into the chamber to aid Thock, ten shadow creature also sprung to the attack.

I held forth my holy symbol and chanted, “Be gone! The Power of Kord compels you!” A half-dozen of the shadow creatures recoiled in fear and slinked to the far edges of the chamber.

The scarecrows advanced, undeterred by my divine admonishments, bearing metal-tipped claws. Edgy streaked into the combat and buried his blade into one of the scarecrows ending its unnatural life. I summoned _Kord’s Guardians_ and they began to mow down the remaining shadow creatures.

Meanwhile, Shen and Faithless were doing heavy damage against the scarecrows with their fire-based magic. Combined with the might of Thock’s attacks, the scarecrows fell rapidly. All that remained was to finish off the shadow creatures I had turned through the divine might of Kord. A task the group accomplished with aplomb.

While we breathed heavily, recovering from combat, I noticed that each of us now had a sparkling reddish tint. So many of the bloodlet motes had attached to us we appeared to have been neatly sprayed with blood. The scene was disconcerting. As the reddish veneer could not be scraped away or removed, we resolved to continue through the far door.

*There are no half-measures in the faithful.*

*****

The door opened up to another descending spiral staircase. The stonework surrounding the stairwell seemed even more warped. Stonework in the stairs made it difficult to climb down and we were even forced to duck and dodge stonework jutting at awkward angles in our path. As we carefully picked our way down the treacherous stairs we were interrupted by a large chasm dividing the stairs.

The chasm at first appeared natural that had divided the stonework, but it had several odd features. Deep, at the bottom of the chasm, we could see the glow of lava. Further, the sheer nature of the sides of the chasm seemed somehow constructed and unnatural. We could see the stairs continued on the other side of the rift.

“I can jump across,” Edgy offered.

“What if you miss?” Shen countered.

“It’s a short span for my legs,” Edgy reassured us. “I’ll jump across and you can send across a rope and secure it.”

“Allow us to wrap a rope around your waist for security,” I offered.

Edgy acquiesced and we looped and tied a rope around him. Edgy took a short run up and made a prodigious leap. He landed far beyond the opposite side.

“Good thing I jumped as far as I did,” he called over to us.

“Why?” Thock asked.

“The first few feet of this ledge is an illusion,” Edgy answered.

The rope was secured and we all made our way across the chasm.

*Kord clears the eye of the true.*

******

The stairs ended at another very warped door. Edgy went forth and began inspecting the door. Edgy suddenly shrieked and jumped back from the door.

“What is it?” Faithless asked.

“The door! It’s magical! It rusted and corroded all of my metal tools and equipment. My lock picks are ruined!” he wailed.

Thock began peeling his gear off and then his clothes until the half-orc stood stark naked. He gave a mighty war cry and charged the door and threw his body against it. With a resounding *CRACK* the door splintered apart and Thock burst into the chamber beyond.

I heard a roar of surprise and watched in fascinated horror as a large tentacle reached down from the ceiling and wrapped around Thock. Thock twisted and struggled, but the tentacle quickly pulled him aloft. We charged into the chamber after our vulnerable barbarian.

The predominant feature of the chamber we came into was some sort of chthonic horror on the ceiling with tentacles shooting out of its massive amorphous body. Thock yelled out as his skin was being burned by the slimy coating of acid that covered the beast’s body. Thock thrashed wildly with his fists, punching the tentacle with fury. 

My own battles with the tentacles seemed ineffective, but fiery blasts from Shen and Faithless did great damage to the creature. Thock managed to sever the tentacle and he fell to the floor with a rain of acid coming down with him. Shen and Faithless kept up their flaming onslaught and soon the beast ceased to move. Puddles of acid sizzled on the flagstone floor and we carefully traversed the room to the far door.

*****

“I cannot open it. My picks are ruined,” Edgy complained.

“Couldn’t you fashion picks from some spare iron bits?” Faithless asked.

“Everything I own is rusted!” Edgy complained. “Besides, this is no simple clasp, roughly made picks probably would not work.”

Thock was scraping the last spots of burning acid from his skin, when Shen spoke up, “Maybe we could use this creature’s blood to destroy the lock.”

“I’m not touching it,” Thock said.

“It is an acid. If we could apply enough to the lock it would destroy the mechanism,” Shen suggested.

“Using what?” I asked.

Shen did not reply directly, but instead conjured a spiritual hand of some sort and directed it to begin splashing acid onto the door and lock from nearby puddles. The robust sizzling sounds and smoke that rose from the lock’s metal gave some indication that he was making progress. The lock eventually fell out of the door and the door swung opened as though squeezed by the pressure of the surrounding warped structure.

Beyond was another descending spiral staircase.

*****

“Why are the walls and stairs built this way?” Thock asked. “Is this the way of your temple?”

“This is not part of my temple,” I replied. “This place is a corruption. It is a place tainted with evil.”

“You’re god is not perfect,” Faithless interjected. “This monastery is a tribute to his fallibility.”

“Your blaspheming holds no weight given your patron,” I angrily retorted.

“Everyone be still,” Shen commanded. “There is light below.”

We all quieted and could see that the sharp-eyed half-elf was right - on a landing below torch light shone out from an arched doorway.

*****

The stairs ended at a landing, and beyond the door, was a chamber with a dwarf manacled to the wall. The dwarf was wearing the robes of Kord.

Edgy began to make his way across the chamber floor towards the dwarf and the dwarf lifted his head and vigorously shook his head to warn him off. Edgy looked down at the flooring and called back to us, “There are pressure plates all throughout this entire chamber.”

Shen cast _flight_ and Edgy went back across the room and freed the dwarf with the help of Thock. Thock carried the dwarf back to the landing. We fed him and gave the dwarf water and wine. Slowly, he regained his wits. We learned that the Dwarf was a brother in the monastery and was captured when it fell.His name was Delvan and he was an acolyte, but had been rigged to the wall as a kind of living alarm. 

I recited a quick blessing in unison with the acolyte and began to question him. “What enemies are beyond?”

“They are few in number, but there is a mighty one amongst them clad in black armor,” Delvan replied.

“What happened to the other brothers?”

“I do not know the fate of all, but there were a few taken alive down below. For what nefarious purpose, I know not.”

We talked some more, but it became clear the brother had little more information to help us. We gave him a weapon and some sustenance and set him back up towards the monastery.

*****

We continued down another set of spiral stairs and suddenly the stonework around us changed nature again. The walls surrounding us were now a seamless, black stone. We came to an opening in the wall and beyond found three priests of Kord in small cells. We released them and they knew even less than Delvan. The only information they could share was that they expected to be sacrificed. We sent the brothers back up the stairs to the monastery as well.

There was something even more markedly sinister about these solid black walls. The pall the walls cast upon our demeanor was palpable. 

Edgy was cautiously probing ahead of us and suddenly I heard a barely audible yelp. At the edge of my vision I could see that Edgy had slipped down. I rushed forward and could see the tabaxi had triggered a trap that turned the stairs into a slick ramp. Without hesitation, I jumped onto the slide behind him. I found myself plummeting down with no idea what lay ahead!

*Trust Faith. A man’s eye will lie.*

*****

To my relief my companions came sliding after me and we found ourselves in a jumble at the base of the slick ramp. We were in a nightmarish scene.

The chamber we faced had four dark cultist and their master in black plate. The captured Titan was chained to the floor in the middle of the chamber. The bizarre sigils sketched on the walls and floor of the massive chamber helped me realize we had interrupted some sort of ongoing ritual. The Dark Master raised his gauntlet and pointed at us. No words came from him, but his minions responded immediately by rushing to the attack.

Edgy and Faithless were able to quickly dispatch one of the minions. I cast _Kord’s Guardians_ and the divine spirits began buffeting the Dark Master and his minions. Thock, in a full battle rage, charged the Dark Master. The barbarian paid a terrible price for his battle lust. As he ran across the chamber, flaming tentacles sprung up from the floor and raked at his skin. Ignoring his wounds, Thock rained down a series of blows on the dark master. I heard the Half-Orc shout, “Do it!”

I had no idea what Thock was talking about until I saw Shen readying a spell. Shen released a ball of fire that enveloped the Dark Master and Thock! Thock fell at the feet of the Dark Master. I watched as the Dark Master drew back his mighty sword to cleave Thock’s head off. I dashed closer to the grisly scene and the divine spirits of Kord crashed into the Dark Master. It was just enough. The Dark Master toppled backwards as his life drained out of him.

Meanwhile, the rest of the minions had succumbed to the combined efforts of Edgy, Faithless, and the divine spirits of Kord. 

TheTitan was still alive, but it was clear he was undergoing a corruption. I tried healing him, but to little effect. As I tried to communicate with him there was a rumbling and I realized the chamber was collapsing!

The walls were coming in on us and we were trapped, because the stairs up had transformed into a slick ramp. Edgy desperately looted the Dark Master and found an amulet around his neck and a large book. I took the book and Edgy took the amulet back over to the entrance. The Tabaxi found an indentation that matched the goat head shape of the amulet and inserted it. The stairs were restored and our exit was secured!

There remained the problem of rescuing the titan. There was no way he could make it up the narrow winding stairs. The walls continued to collapse. The Titan with a mighty roar shook off his confining chains and braced himself against the walls. Haplodamus finally spoke to us, “Run! If you find a way to free me, I will be in your eternal debt!”

We ran.

*****

The monastery shook occasionally from  the tumult below, but seemed secure. We found the rescued brothers performing rites of cleansing and rituals of sanctification throughout the building.

I inspected the book with the help of Faithless translating the Abyssal text. We learned that an Abyssal pocket had been formed and the cultists were using the nexus of magical flow in the monastery to power a profound ritual. Faithless learned they were trying to summon an ancient Dark God of THE END. The dark cult eternal was trying to bring about THE END. They hoped to use the mighty vessel of the Titan Haplodamus to bring their Dark God to the world. To me, it was all pure nihilism, void of faith or hope.

The ritual was flawed and would not have succeeded. The cultists had rushed and made several mistakes. If completed it would have had cataclysmic effects, but not accomplished their goals.

Following Faithless’s relating of what she had found in the book, I demanded, “The tome must be destroyed! It is a source of elemental evil!”

“Nonsense,” Faithless countered. “It is a source of great knowledge. It may even give us the key to freeing Haplodamus. If we destroy it, we may be damning him to an eternal struggle he can never overcome!”

The debate went back and forth in this manner. Finally, much to my chagrin, the group voted to keep the book.

*In the fight against the monstrous, one must not become a monster.*

****

The miles began streaming past as we passed in our airship over the rolling hills and forests. We would be in the great City of Greyhawk in a few days and I wondered how I would adjust after this time in the wilderness. Still, I was excited by the prospect of Greyhawk’s massive temples and vast libraries. I have much to learn.


----------

